# Air cooled chit-chat thread!!!



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

Okay, here it is. This is for all you random jackassary,stupid questions about tire size or where to buy a motor, or just random gripes,complaints or compliments. for instance......


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

I endorse this thread:thumbup:


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

went with the wife to a steampunk show last night and felt waaaaaay out of place.


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

thanks pad!


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

i was debating making one of these, but i decided not to by running the risk of getting shat on


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

daft, whos car is that with the RC51 in the noobs thread?

thanks for the endorsements.


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

its mine


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

"hi, my name is ____ and i have a 1971 beetle"...

"how much to paint it?"

sincerly,
____


is this what you mean?...s--t I get a hundred emails a day with this and other "fun" questions


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

Schell R32 said:


> "hi, my name is ____ and i have a 1971 beetle"...
> 
> "how much to paint it?"
> 
> ...


exactly what im talking about.

pad, the RC51 is easily on the top 5 of need to own vehicles for me. love those things. bug looks good too.


----------



## stealth67vw (Dec 12, 2004)

I'm building a big bore 2180 full race with 45 IDAs, a stock crank and reground GEX 110 cam. How much power and should I convert to IRS? Oh ya, I have a progressive, will this get me better mileage?


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

it should put out around a jillion Bhp, and you should convert to a camaro rear.


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

"ummm I wanna build a turbo car...like that dude "schell R32's" and need to know a few things...

knowing full well that these types of vw's are a little more in cash than the norm..will 20k get me a draw through turbo motor from Ca.,an 091 from Larry Westmorland,a vertigate MSE shifter and a really trick set up rear and front suspension?....oh yeah and i want a tube chassis from the Birks out in Utah...another 2k maybe?

i wanna smoke hondas and some watercooled vw's is this car gonna get the job done?

one last thing,I DON"T WANT A SHOW CAR!!! i just wanna go to all the shows with it,post it all over the internet and maybw win every show i go to...but again I DON"T WANT A SHOW CAR!!!"

...this is a true honest answer form a few guys I've talked to on the internet or even my phone...I just used mine as an example cuz it's just to funny how some think it's a nickle and time project that doesn't take much money,time and patience to build 

.. "but i want one!!"...right after they see it.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Schell R32 said:


> "hi, my name is ____ and i have a 1971 beetle"...
> 
> "how much to paint it?"
> 
> ...


That's easy Schell..it's $10K for the 20hp paint and $50k if you want it with the turbo base coat.


----------



## airkewldprojekt (Apr 5, 2011)

my shift knob says my bug is a 5 speed....but i can't find 5th gear or reverse. any suggestions?


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

^i hope that's a joke. lol and schell, i feel like i've asked you quite a bit of questions along the lines as well lol live with the fame, you're pretty much god in the aircooled forum.


----------



## airkewldprojekt (Apr 5, 2011)

yeah, the electric turbo kit i bought for it says it will only spool in fifth gear.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

airkewldprojekt said:


> yeah, the electric turbo kit i bought for it says it will only spool in fifth gear.


Change out the 4 speed fuse and toss in the 5speed fuse that comes with the turbo kit.


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

airkewldprojekt said:


> yeah, the electric turbo kit i bought for it says it will only spool in fifth gear.


mine only recovers lost horsepower. so im still at 60hp. bullocks.


----------



## airkewldprojekt (Apr 5, 2011)

I forgot about that fuse...thanks man. yeah they said i should be at 400 hp!


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

brycefromspokane said:


> exactly what im talking about.
> 
> pad, the RC51 is easily on the top 5 of need to own vehicles for me. love those things. bug looks good too.


I loved it Bryce.. I sold her a couple of months ago I want to buy a second generation one this summer.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

I have a pile of parts for those 51's ..I was gonna hook ya up Pad..I should get off my lazy *** and toss it all on ebay


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

> random jackassary







> stupid questions about tire size or where to buy a motor


Are sand paddles street legal?



> or just random gripes,complaints or compliments. for instance......


Chill, Bryce. We all remember your thread dedicated to me. And that got locked. Don't repeat history, man.


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

So, I finished watching the first season of Initial D today. I feel like converting to an AE86 Corolla now.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

Daftendirekte said:


> So, I finished watching the first season of Initial D today. I feel like converting to an AE86 Corolla now.


im watching this with my kids. they love it. we used to play the video game in hawaii. ive owned two 86 coupes. lots of fun.


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

Are sand paddles street legal?

pretty sure. put them on and tell me how it turns out.


Chill, Bryce. We all remember your thread dedicated to me. And that got locked. Don't repeat history, man. 

har har.:laugh:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Ken fisher new wolrd record at the Farm yesterday. 4.62 163mph 1/8 mile


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

this thread is cool


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

for daft. it eventually got a 4AG and some decent suspension. this thing was a lot of fun on the hawaiian mountain roads. :laugh:


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

i wish i had some pics of my jetta. thats my little brothers DC2 type r in the back.


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm jelly


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

The only other car I've ever called my own, which was actually my parents (although, I paid and installed the lift) was a WJ Grand Cherokee. :/


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

Daftendirekte said:


> The only other car I've ever called my own, which was actually my parents (although, I paid and installed the lift) was a WJ Grand Cherokee. :/


too weird. this is my current family hauler. almost the same color too.


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

this is what gave me the asian flu, my 91 integra mini me swap:











the hachi was finished and traded for this:










which was sold so i could build this:










this, however was the first car i ever did that was all me, my 61 falcon:











i guess this could have gone in the post your cars thread, but its all cars that are gone now. as you can see i had a short, but passionate affair with japan while i lived in hawaii. ill see if i can find a pic of the 240 i had while i was out there.


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

my sister drives that WJ now. sucks, too.

I've mentioned it before, I bought the bug over a 300ZX. But I have a love/hate thing with JDM. Some cars I would love to have... 240z's and 510s. The aforementioned HACHIROKU Sprinter Trueno. Hell, after I got the bug, a guy wanted to trade his S12 for it. 

I drove a CRX for a little while, too. But still, I wouldn't buy a Honda. I don't feel right about FWD. 

In any case, I own the Bug and the two Fiats.


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

after owning the 91 teg, ive come to the conclusion the FWD is witchcraft.


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

page 2! i think this thing is catching on.


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

There are some FWD cars I'd drive. I really like the Focus, and well, I wanna get a Water cooled VW so I don't have much of a choice. 

But still...


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

My Corrados were always a blast to drive as well as my A2 Gti's and the rabbit Gti's I had.. Stay away from the newer ones, my MKIV didnt have the "it" factor that made me a VW guy in the first place.. thats why its gone..


----------



## w00ht (Mar 25, 2004)

Daftendirekte said:


> There are some FWD cars I'd drive. I really like the Focus, and well, I wanna get a Water cooled VW so I don't have much of a choice.
> 
> But still...


WC cars are fun. I agree with Pad, the new ones just don't compare to the first two generations except for the R32's. I've had both generations and would love another one if something were to happen to my M3.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

I think I'd like to have ur m3


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

Crest has a point. I've had the fortune to drive an E40 (46?) M3 once. And my mom has an E93 335i. I can only imagine how the E92 M3 would feel D:


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Daftendirekte said:


> Crest has a point. I've had the fortune to drive an E40 (46?) M3 once. And my mom has an E93 335i. I can only imagine how the E92 M3 would feel D:


I know.. And the sound.... (plus its a V8 and according to top gears jeremy clarkson, More is better)


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

The new ones are V8's. But my mom's 335i has a I6TT. Much like the previous M3, only it has more turbos. Which, according to Jeremy Clarkson, more is better.

DSG 6-speed with both sequential Paddle shifters AND hand shifter. It doesn't make much noise, except the BOV and and brawp notes in the exhaust. It's fantastic.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Daftendirekte said:


> The new ones are V8's. But my mom's 335i has a I6TT. Much like the previous M3, only it has more turbos. Which, according to Jeremy Clarkson, more is better.
> 
> DSG 6-speed with both sequential Paddle shifters AND hand shifter. It doesn't make much noise, except the BOV and and brawp notes in the exhaust. It's fantastic.


I bet! my mom has a Mazda tribute, which is a ford escape with less roundness

i like the M6s too... they are sexy as ****


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

w00ht said:


> WC cars are fun. I agree with Pad, the new ones just don't compare to the first two generations except for the R32's. I've had both generations and would love another one if something were to happen to my M3.


My buddy has an R32 and we recently drove up to LBC in it. I felt like I was in an MKII with better initerior it was great.. I am a fan..


----------



## w00ht (Mar 25, 2004)

Padfan1 said:


> My buddy has an R32 and we recently drove up to LBC in it. I felt like I was in an MKII with better initerior it was great.. I am a fan..


Was it G60racer? If not MKIV or MKV? I really prefer the MKIV over the MKV, I really hated the DSG. Yes it may have been faster, but it always felt like it was in the wrong gear. Plus the MKIV's seats were a 100 times better. I was considering a Golf R, but I ended up buying the bus which is a better deal anyway. 

The M3 is an E46, the last of the high strung N/A 3.2 straight sixes. No M3 has been a turbo car, and the E9X is the V8 monster. For that price point tough I think I would look at the ISF.

Here's some pics:

1st MKII, yes those are 16" RC's









MKIV R32









MKII Jetta









MKV R32









At speed









MKII GTI









M3


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

^^ it's the ONLY watercooled vw i would own..I've owned GTI's and such even a vr6 '94 jetta they were all nice cars but they did it right when they built the R32..the wife and I traded in her new '02 wrx in on a '04 R that had 22k in '06..what a f--kin car!!!! the best N/A 6cyl i have ever driven...add the quattro drive and the 6 spd...she won't let me near it!!!

were redoing the hot rod for the new year and sold everything else since the accident so I'm gonna try and get her to take it to the Seekonk,Mass dust off this week end...

gonna be weird not havingher '66 rag after 6yrs...:thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

w00ht said:


> Was it G60racer? If not MKIV or MKV? I really prefer the MKIV over the MKV, I really hated the DSG. Yes it may have been faster, but it always felt like it was in the wrong gear. Plus the MKIV's seats were a 100 times better. I was considering a Golf R, but I ended up buying the bus which is a better deal anyway.
> 
> The M3 is an E46, the last of the high strung N/A 3.2 straight sixes. No M3 has been a turbo car, and the E9X is the V8 monster. For that price point tough I think I would look at the ISF.
> 
> ...


no but Brendan and I have been friends for years... We both use to loiter out at DML motorsports back in the day, thats how we met.. Dennis over there use to tell us we were competing for the title of San Diego Corrado king.. lol.. Your cars look familiar maybe we met back in the day?? I used to hit up Sat nights on balboa in the vons parking lot back in the day (10 years ago) and hit up daggits st to race?? I had a yellow G60 with a lysholm then a blue G60 with a g lader, then a turbo, then a g lader again.. Sold my C around 8 years ago to buy an engagement ring.. Ive been thinking of buying another one this summer if the right project became available.


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

corrado's were my favorite watercooled of all time...til the R...but the styling and german ways of the corrado vr6 is epic....

if i were to grab another watercooler,my car would be a maroon and saddle vr6 Corrado SLC stone stock,or possibly a 100% stock '92 gti in teal (can't remember the color name) or marron as well with the bbs mesh wheels....too sweet and iconic golf

I rememeber owning em for year and always lowering em,debadging etc,etc...but seeing them all OG 100% and mint is kinda cool too.


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

Pad' this may sound stupid but what is an RC51? not the street bike right?


----------



## w00ht (Mar 25, 2004)

Padfan1 said:


> no but Brendan and I have been friends for years... We both use to loiter out at DML motorsports back in the day, thats how we met.. Dennis over there use to tell us we were competing for the title of San Diego Corrado king.. lol.. Your cars look familiar maybe we met back in the day?? I used to hit up Sat nights on balboa in the vons parking lot back in the day (10 years ago) and hit up daggits st to race?? I had a yellow G60 with a lysholm then a blue G60 with a g lader, then a turbo, then a g lader again.. Sold my C around 8 years ago to buy an engagement ring.. Ive been thinking of buying another one this summer if the right project became available.


I'm a recent transplant from VA, the only one to have a California registration is the M. The only reason I asked about Brendan is I met him at a recent GTG out in East lake. We were the only two euro guys in a sea of Evo's and Subies. I liked his MKIV.


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

You know what VW is badass if only it were USDM available?

The new Scirocco.







Hell, you know what? They should make a Uterocco - a pickup Scirocco. *_*


----------



## w00ht (Mar 25, 2004)

Schell R32 said:


> corrado's were my favorite watercooled of all time...til the R...but the styling and german ways of the corrado vr6 is epic....
> 
> if i were to grab another watercooler,my car would be a maroon and saddle vr6 Corrado SLC stone stock,or possibly a 100% stock '92 gti in teal (can't remember the color name) or marron as well with the bbs mesh wheels....too sweet and iconic golf
> 
> I rememeber owning em for year and always lowering em,debadging etc,etc...but seeing them all OG 100% and mint is kinda cool too.


Schell, are you thinking of Montana Green? If so see the pic right above the M


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

^^yep that's it!!! with the BBS mesh wheels...affter this thread i just wnet on to the area I NEVER go..the golf section !!!! under the golf II section I found some super nice MOntana green big bumper gti's with the classic BBS wheels but i couldn't figure out how to repost...stock,no mods,not sure why cuz they look cool either way but i just think it's cool to see something the way it came out of the factory and still can hang these days...like the SLC Corrado's and the 91-92 GTI's....still great cars even today.

the wifes car is the bomb for sure but it is way to tech for me..where as the early waters you can still fix and repair them yourself with out a whole lot of electonics to diag'.


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

So guys, apparently [link=http://jalopnik.com/#!5790896/rusty-slammington-destroyed-in-fire]Rusty Slammington died today

http://jalopnik.com/#!5790896/rusty-slammington-destroyed-in-fire










It was a bastard-child powered by a Supra engine anyway. But still....


----------



## w00ht (Mar 25, 2004)

I read about that BMW DAft, it's pretty cool. For a rat. 

Schell, My GTI came with BBS RS's on it. I had them off when I took that photo since I was re-finishing them. It was kind of a failed experiment, it is bead blasted with clear over it. In the end it looks just like silver paint. Never mounted them.


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

No, no it wasn't. The builder built it as a joke to examplify everything that's wrong with extreme stances. And bought 24k gold rims for it. 

In any case, a couple sites I'm on are freaking out about it.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Schell R32 said:


> Pad' this may sound stupid but what is an RC51? not the street bike right?


Yup, the street bike...Honda V twin


----------



## w00ht (Mar 25, 2004)

Daftendirekte said:


> No, no it wasn't. The builder built it as a joke to examplify everything that's wrong with extreme stances. And bought 24k gold rims for it.
> 
> In any case, a couple sites I'm on are freaking out about it.


Who cares about the car, I'd be tripping out over the über-rare wheels gold plated or not. Or the S54 Powered E36. 

For the rest of you who don't know....
http://www.awol.tv/episodes/1?episode=89


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

It wasn't an S54. It had a Toyota engine. :/ I think, anyway. In any case...


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

zzzdanz said:


> Yup, the street bike...Honda V twin


dude, lets be fair about this. its THEE honda v-twin,haha.


----------



## w00ht (Mar 25, 2004)

Daftendirekte said:


> It wasn't an S54. It had a Toyota engine. :/ I think, anyway. In any case...


You're right about Rusty, but Mike Burroughs also built a wicked E36 with a S54 motor out of an E46 M3. Check out the video link I Posted above, that's what I was meaning.


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

Ah. Gotcha.

Yeah, I know nothing of Mike. I just know Rusty being an /o/ meme.


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

that f*cking car had about 1000 different looks to it. mike had some rare factor 10 wheels sets for that thing. the 2jzGTE was my fave setup tho. whos guessing this is a hoax? EDIT: i take that back. just saw the video.


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

2JZ, you say?


----------



## w00ht (Mar 25, 2004)

Daftendirekte said:


> 2JZ, you say?


Win.


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

you never cease to amaze with your interweb prowess daft. a win to you sir. well played.


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

Notice the NAS control unit as well. That was intentional for boost.


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

> you never cease to amaze with your interweb prowess daft. a win to you sir. well played.


I spend a lot of time in school doing internet things. And in high school, I was planning on getting into the computer science field.

I'm also undefeated champion at Halo and Call of Duty. Every tournament I enter, I've won right out, first place. 

Sometimes I wish I was this good at things that actually mattered :facepalm:


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Daftendirekte said:


> I spend a lot of time in school doing internet things. And in high school, I was planning on getting into the computer science field.
> 
> I'm also undefeated champion at Halo and Call of Duty. Every tournament I enter, I've won right out, first place.
> 
> Sometimes I wish I was this good at things that actually mattered :facepalm:


Not much Halo any more (too bad) but COD def matters in my life... College FTW


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Battlefield Bad Co 2...I was all about COD, and then saw the light...Been playing Homefront lately,but could take it or leave it....And Black Ops.!?!?..absolutely sucks!


----------



## w00ht (Mar 25, 2004)

You children and your video games. I can't play FPS anymore, I've really noticed how slow I have gotten as I get older.


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

brycefromspokane said:


> dude, lets be fair about this. its THEE honda v-twin,haha.


-yup


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Buying a 71 in the next few weeks. Probably will be back here with lots of questions for you guys.


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

Buy your books before you buy your car. Read your books before you purchase.


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Daftendirekte said:


> Buy your books before you buy your car. Read your books before you purchase.


Will definitely be investing in a Bentley. :thumbup: Any other advice?


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

I had Halo 3 preordered... Then Cawwadoody four came out. I've tried Battlefield, but I keep coming back to Duty. And I've been playing far too much Black Ops - considering I promised myself to strictly stick to the Infinity Ward Modern Warfare games, which I do believe have some of the best stories in a FPS.


----------



## w00ht (Mar 25, 2004)

Daftendirekte said:


> I had Halo 3 preordered... Then Cawwadoody four came out. I've tried Battlefield, but I keep coming back to Duty. And I've been playing far too much Black Ops - considering I promised myself to strictly stick to the Infinity Ward Modern Warfare games, which I do believe have some of the best stories in a FPS.


The boy and I are co-oping Killzone 3 right now. I liked the storyline in modern warfare a lot.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Daftendirekte said:


> I had Halo 3 preordered... Then Cawwadoody four came out. I've tried Battlefield, but I keep coming back to Duty. And I've been playing far too much Black Ops - considering I promised myself to strictly stick to the Infinity Ward Modern Warfare games, which I do believe have some of the best stories in a FPS.


I was a halo nerd forever.... Until I started playin cod on my roomates Ps3. I think that has converted me

Games were good (halo) but after so long, It feels repetitive. COD gives a lot more customization.

And to the future bug owner further up the page, Buy cheap and post pics:thumbup:


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

> Will definitely be investing in a Bentley. Any other advice?


John Muir's How to Keep Your VW Alive Forever is a great start. And I've had great success with my Haynes manual. 

Typically, start with books. The grumpy men on this site will tell you, that's how they made it. If you ever run into a problem, the books will usually give you some sort of idea where to begin. If you're still stuck, that's what we're here for. 

And showing off, too. 

Crest - yeah. I was way into Halo. Still have an account at Roosterteeth (The guys who did Red Vs. Blue, remember that?) and apparently my Stalag map is a hit with my halo friend's parties still (In that one map where everything was forgeable, I built a giant castle out of boxes. 

And after I got into Call of Duty, well, I remade Shipment in Foundry as well. 

But yeah, I got far into Call of Duty. And MW2. Haven't bothered playing Black Ops Campaign yet, sticking only to online Mulitplayer. You said PS3, you have a Live account at all?

(Given what's been happening between Sony and GeoHot and Sony throwing a bitchfit over "Bawww you can't hack our systems we want all your information"... I'm feeling quite anti-playstation lately. It's strange, Microsoft has always been accused of doing sooo many bad things and evil things, but it's not Microsoft whose doing them. )


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Lmao Red vs. Blue was awesome. Caboose was the ultimate moronic killing machine:laugh:

PM'd u my roomates PS3 name


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

I always prefered Church. Ha. I watched seasons 6 though 9 in the last month. Haha.


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

Rusty Slammington nooooooooooo


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

if i was a mod this thread would be a stcky


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

And what, Pad, makes you think you would be a good Mod?


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

I would ban you... lmao!!!


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

You can't even into image posting. 

I've been trying to win support for becoming a Mod to make some structural changes. Which is why last week I said we need a sticky "MY ENGINE WON'T RUN" thread, etc. Need some rules that say "Read the books first". "CAPS LOCK IS CRUISE CONTROL FOR COOL" - except we do not have Cruise Control in our cars so don't.


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

Padfan1 said:


> if i was a mod this thread would be a stcky


:thumbup::beer::thumbup:


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

Daftendirekte said:


> You can't even into image posting.
> 
> I've been trying to win support for becoming a Mod to make some structural changes. Which is why last week I said we need a sticky "MY ENGINE WON'T RUN" thread, etc. Need some rules that say "Read the books first". "CAPS LOCK IS CRUISE CONTROL FOR COOL" - except we do not have Cruise Control in our cars so don't.


I use to.. back in my water pumper days I would post pics in the g 60 forum all the time.. if I bothered to take aminute and read im sure i could pick it up again.. I do think one of the regulars on our forum should be the mod for this forum. Instead of some guy thats never here and doesnt understand the vibe jumping in and locking threads.. ill even take Bryce one, he has grown on me..


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

Bryce is gonna buy me a beer at a show in June. I consider it a proper repentance as tomorrow's my 21st. 

:beer:

Beer is gud.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Padfan1 said:


> I would ban you... lmao!!!


Sounds like a good mod to me:laugh:


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

Ban me, Pad, And your Facebook will suffer.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Daftendirekte said:


> Bryce is gonna buy me a beer at a show in June. I consider it a proper repentance as tomorrow's my 21st.
> 
> :beer:
> 
> Beer is gud.


Happy almost 21st then:thumbup:


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Daftendirekte said:


> John Muir's How to Keep Your VW Alive Forever is a great start. And I've had great success with my Haynes manual.
> 
> Typically, start with books. The grumpy men on this site will tell you, that's how they made it. If you ever run into a problem, the books will usually give you some sort of idea where to begin. If you're still stuck, that's what we're here for.


Thanks for the advice, man. I'll look into it. :thumbup:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Black Ops multi player blows!..MW was decent,couldn't wait for B.O.'s and then it sucks!...BFBC2 is the ultimate game....Halo!..complete chick game.

Gotta wait til Nov. for the new Battlefield.


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

zzzdanz just jealous that he was beaten by a team of 8 year olds. :laugh:


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Daftendirekte said:


> zzzdanz just jealous that he was beaten by a team of 8 year olds. :laugh:


The 12 year olds are the ones that get u. Frickin trash talkers:sly:


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

I have a few friends who I party up with. Or, toggle mute. 

Or, sometimes, I get to be a real jerk. You know how in Hardcore, 2 or 3 teamkills are instant kick? Well, I'm usually a Host, and Hosts can't get kicked.  The kids usually end up quitting.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

It's all those little D bags that ruined MW with the nuke crap....That is why BFBC2 is better,for the most part the little DB's dont play it.


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

Eh, get through the first couple Prestige cycles and typically the kiddie fodder thins out.

I've tried Battlefield. It just doesn't feel like Call of Duty. It really is a good game, but I still like how fast Call of Duty feels.


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

in an attempt to rescue us off of nerd street and get off the video game topic Ill actually talk about my car for a change. My emergancy brake broke recently, it pulled up from the floor... i wonder if I bolt it back down if it will still work or should i disonnect the whole thing and look at the assembly to be sure nothing else broke?? Any thoughts?? Im all abou tthe path of least resistance..


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

So, serious question. What's the best music to listen to whilst driving your air-cooled?


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

....wha?

I've had one of the parts break loose and I have to reset everything and tighten the cable... like, the handle acts like there's no cable attached to it?


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Brakes are over rated....and Iron Maiden.


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

the whole handle peeled up but its still attached to the cable.. like a loose tooth with just a root holding it on.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Pad- reset and readjust, check for breaks in cable

Daft- I listen to classic and modern rock, punk, metal, and everything else. 
The one song I love to cruise to- (cliched slightly) sweet emotion:laugh:


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

Cause, at risk of admitting my nonsexual homosexuality, in light of watching Initial D, I've found that [link=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trlL-pO8Fvg&feature=player_detailpage#t=46s]Super Eurobeat[/link] makes fantastic driving music. Especially when rolling up on a riced Honda. I've got douche/bro sunglasses and a hat and can coolface them whilst turning up the most fruity music I've got. 


_No, I'm not gay. Just have odd tastes in music. Also, normal music is good music too. I listened to a bunch of Rage/Machine today and will probably listen to Blind Guardian on the way home_


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

*Snow covered ovals*



















This is why finding a decent oval is so hard.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Stuff happens lol. Im from WV. Im one of the few people in my county that likes metal/punk. 

Most like to hear people sing about dogs and trucks and their mothers dying on trains lmfao


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

zzzdanz said:


> This is why finding a decent oval is so hard.


Top pic looks kinda like a fake oval graft....:sly:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

change of subject a bit:

who inot moto here?...just curious.

you know since it's a "chit-chat" thread and all


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

crestfallen said:


> Top pic looks kinda like a fake oval graft....:sly:


Yeah..he claims it's not,and that it looks like that cuz he's been removing paint....be easy enough to tell.


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

I've never been able to do country. I chalk it up to being from California. We're a higher class of white trash. Our guitar gutter music is Nickleback and Godsmack.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Lucky. I come from the "you got a purty mouth state":facepalm:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

cue the banjos!:what:


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

If u do i will run. Natural response that the "normal' people here have


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

And I'll be a real jerk and listen to NWA or Body Count or something. 

There's a large number of non-white people here.


The moral of the story is... I spend a lot of time listening to music in order to, well, troll in real life. 

Driving a ****box Beetle is part of it, too.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

LOL! I enjoy my baja in town. It has swampers on it, that makes ******** happy

I had 2 guys betting on whether it had a chevy or ford truck frame under it once though:facepalm:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

zzzdanz said:


>


Prick


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

Taaaaake me hooooooome country roooooooad
West Virginia, something somethiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Classic!


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

crestfallen said:


> Top pic looks kinda like a fake oval graft....:sly:


Nope, just patinad


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

I go to school in ohio, 2 of my roomates are from towns near mine in wv, so we carpool. That song was on one night in columbus on the way home and us morons were singin it. Stopped at a rest stop and continued to sing. Got some hilarious reactions out of people. especially since we were in my buddy steves 03 f250 on 39.5 inch IROKs and stickers on it that say "chicks dig big rubbers" and "real trucks dont have spark plugs". Add to this that when we left it was rollin coal all over the rest stop lot lol.:screwy:


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

>>Real Trucks don't have Spark Plugs

Where's my "Real Cars don't have Radiators" sticker?


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

The funny part is he made those in a class up here (Its an automotive school with hipo classes) and I made some for the baja that say "It's not just a jeep thing"

The jeep guys dont really get it. Kinda sad:laugh:


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

Speaking of which... I'm sort of Grandfathered into a Jeep club... Because my Grandfather founded it and he, and my Dad too, have Jeeps. 

I'm pressuring them to change the rules to allow any Highway-Legal OHV so I can take a Baja if I ever get one.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Are these the roomates?



http://i558.photobucket.com/albums/ss28/zzzdanz/********.jpg


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

that would be cool! or a rail... My uncle had a baja when he was in HS. It was on 30x10.50 ground hawgs with a bus trans and, according to him, my dad, and my two other uncles, would follow trucks on 33-35s anywhere. Awesome. I drove around a friends diesel ford before in the mud when he was stuck in 4x and i was at 2k in 2nd gear lmao. smiled and waved


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

I reckon it's on a Chevy...well I reckon it's on 1 of them there Fords


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

zzzdanz said:


> Are these the roomates?
> 
> 
> 
> http://i558.photobucket.com/albums/ss28/zzzdanz/********.jpg


Thats a negative ghostrider:sly:
they look like they may live back home though....


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

I think so. Kinda wanna Baja a rag top, just cause I've never seen one. :laugh: With a Jeep style Roll Bar. 

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Be cool... til you opened both doors at once and it fell apart lol. (kidding) 
seriously would need a **** ton of bracing to do it but would be cool... 

I wanna put mine on 3x3s and a thing beam eventually. with 33s on it.
(sadly this would make it illegal in WV) Stupid vehicle inspection bs


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

zzzdanz said:


> Are these the roomates?
> 
> 
> 
> http://i558.photobucket.com/albums/ss28/zzzdanz/********.jpg


SHHHHH!!! They might hear you!


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

Honestly, I think it would be badass. Just some tube framing from the back seat up to the wind screen. 

I like Bajas very, very much.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

they are fun. And you never lose it in a crowd of bugs lol. Mine was the only baja at the Pittsburgh classic one year and it stuck up in every pic of the show field


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

as far as music, slayer, sabbath, electric wizard, old skinhead reggae (yes, skinhead. google "traditional skinheads" before you crucify me), anything fun.


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

i nominate pad or daft for mods. just sayin.


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

>>Brycefrom*Spokane*

No Nirvana? Alice in Chains? Soundgarden?

Before I research "Traditional Skinheads" let me ask.... You like the Mentors, don't you?


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

brycefromspokane said:


> i nominate pad or daft for mods. just sayin.


2nd that... Moderator wars!


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

Truth be told, my moderator history has been such that I get bored with the powers granted after a few months. Albeit, I pass on the torch to the most deserving. Last time was a caption contest. >>

I would like to set a few rules though centered around "we're an internet community. We are a living thing. We aren't a bunch of tech-speaks who spittle out readings like an encyclopedia.

I don't mean to say we should be a 4chanesque Hivemind. But we can certainly be individuals and set our little forum apart. Welcome newbies? Definately. Tolerate stupid noob questions asked twice every week? Not so much. We have enough frequenters, like myself, that makes us better than SBO. We aren't quite as big jerks as Samba. But I think some ground rules about "Read Your Books! If you can't afford them, you can't really afford your VW" need to be set. All these Carb threads, I mean, seriously. I deal with it too, I get where they're coming from, but it doesn't warrant a new thread for every single guy who can't into VC screws. 

*TLR version*

I joined Vortex last summer looking for a community of a certain flavor. I almost found it in Vortex, but not quite. Thus, I trolled. Like it or not, I do think it's livened up our entire Air Cooled board a bit. We have an infant personality now. I'd like to keep growing it.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

You troll BF!?!?!...say it isn't so!


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

Daftendirekte said:


> >>Brycefrom*Spokane*
> 
> No Nirvana? Alice in Chains? Soundgarden?
> 
> Before I research "Traditional Skinheads" let me ask.... You like the Mentors, don't you?


haha, no, no grunge here. maybe soundgarden. dave grohol and kim thayil did a project called probot that was really good. thats about as much as i can get in the grunge tho. i only have one mentors LP. pissed happy children is the name. ive never listened to it all the way thru.


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

this thread wouldve been locked ten times by the samba.. I read over here almost daily but rarely post..


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

Danz, yes quite. 

Bryce - I've only seen the guy from The Mentors on that Jerry Springer show with Gwar. I don't much care for Grunge. But every damn kid younger than me praises Kurt Cobain like some sort of God.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

every kid younger than you... except me. if he didnt eat it, dave grohl prob wouldnt have formed the foo fighters.
That would be bad


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

And I for one would be okay with that. 

Oh no, we wouldn't have Grohl star in a terrible Tenacious D video? Big loss. 

The last good musician to come from Seattle was a man named Jimi Hendrix. And I stand by that statement.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

I have seen every band out there,some more than I want to think of.Anyone that can go see a Foo Fighters show and tell me straight faced that it sucked,or the band sucks is F;n crazy.

Real musicians are a die'n breed..Dave Grohl is a F'n rock star....Nirvana and all that grunge crap can blow me.


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

Foo Fighters suck. T_T


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

foolish


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

Says the man who can't into Cawwadoody cause of 8 year olds


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

dan, beg borrow or steal to find the Probot record that dave did. its epic. lemmy, kim thayil, wino, tom g. from celtic frost, max calavera, and so on.


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

for dan. and whoever. careful, theres girls in sexy clothes.


----------



## w00ht (Mar 25, 2004)

Daft,
I was in high school and then the Navy when Grunge was popular so I kind of grew up with that genre. I get where your coming from about Cobain, I had to deal with all the little twits who were all depressed when it happened. There has been a lot of great music come out of the PNW, but my favorite is by far Hendrix. 

Bryce,
That owns, thanks for sharing since I've never seen/heard it.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

I'll have a copy of that by weeks end..killer! Can you imagine Grohls royalty checks every month.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

brycefromspokane said:


> for dan. and whoever. careful, theres girls in sexy clothes.


I sorta wish Lemmy would see a dermatologist to have those face things removed (hey, I'm just saying....Are you telling me that _Motorhead_ didn't provide a good medical plan back in the day???  )


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

my music taste is all over the map. I like to think I have one of the most eclectic ipods ever. from bad religion to jedi mind tricks sprinkle a little johnny cash on top and wash it all down with some elvis costello. different strokes for different folks..


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Love me some Elvis C!


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

does anyone else only go on thesamba only to keep refreshing the homepage to get more vw facts? thats all i use it for... lol


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

I like the old oval builds..Some really good stuff on there in all the forums.


----------



## w00ht (Mar 25, 2004)

Yeah there's nothing like a bunch of 50 year old grown ups bitching each other out for using the wrong taillights. 

I search the classifieds, but rarely post or even read the forums anymore.


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

I grew up listening to the "post grunge" music. Linkin Park and Korn and crap. Then everyone was like "oh my god kurt cobain". I kid you not, i must be one of the three kids at my old school who don't own some sort of novelty Kurt Cobain thing. He's a mindless trend now. 

Hell, last time I was in Seattle, the museum (Not the EMP, but the art museum) had a huge Kurt Cobain thing. one of the girls I was with just _had_ to go to, I kid you not, "meet him". 

MEET HIM! HE WAS DEAD BEFORE SHE WAS BORN! @X


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Daftendirekte said:


> I grew up listening to the "post grunge" music. Linkin Park and Korn and crap. Then everyone was like "oh my god kurt cobain". I kid you not, i must be one of the three kids at my old school who don't own some sort of novelty Kurt Cobain thing. He's a mindless trend now.
> 
> Hell, last time I was in Seattle, the museum (Not the EMP, but the art museum) had a huge Kurt Cobain thing. one of the girls I was with just _had_ to go to, I kid you not, "meet him".
> 
> MEET HIM! HE WAS DEAD BEFORE SHE WAS BORN! @X


Hear ya on that one.


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Yo guys, is there a program out there somewhere that you can like design the look of your bug with? I've seen what looks to be a picture creating program used to make beetles and stuff, but I can't seem to find it. I've googled 'designer' and stuff, but I can't find it.


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

Jacob Matthew said:


> Yo guys, is there a program out there somewhere that you can like design the look of your bug with? I've seen what looks to be a picture creating program used to make beetles and stuff, but I can't seem to find it. I've googled 'designer' and stuff, but I can't find it.


 google busselecta. they have a bug and type 3 link on the site too.


----------



## David Househead (Jul 15, 2002)

http://www.busselecta.com/


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

brycefromspokane said:


> google busselecta. they have a bug and type 3 link on the site too.


Yes, thank you both! I managed to find it right after I posted. 

:thumbup:


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

mods deleted the spam thread!!!!


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

http://images1.*************.net/ImageMacro/5945000/****ing-mods-you-cant-explain-them.jpg?imageSize=Medium&generatorName=Bill-Oreilly-Proves-God


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

once in a while I would troll over there and post on the body forum...but these days everyone is an expert and even with 15yr+ experience on my end, they have their own answers...and they all stick together.

the guy with the shop who does it every day get put to the side when commenting...they usually only listen to the guy with the huge post counts and gold stars next to his avatar.

funny thing is it's always the cheapest,s--tiest way of doing it. there are a few guys on there that are on my side of "diong it right the first time" set up, but most are just looking to "get it by"...

again,it's the vw hobby,you don't see this type of mind set on the hot rod and drag race forums like Yellowbullet,LS1 tech and even Ultimate aircooled...


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

My dad is a member there. The only post he ever did was putting up pix of my car, and other than comments on the paint all they said was "itll never see dirt. Thats a show car" (proved that one wrong many times) "the visor looks wrong" (looks better than the floppy empi ones to me) and my favorite "how can you drive that thing with swampers on it. It would be unsafe!" (hilarious bc they are radials)


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

like I said I read over there alot but dont post much, everyone is so negative and takes things so seriously. god forbid you have a different way of wanting something to look than the way it came off the showroom floor.. I told off one of the old school guys on a thread that I started when I first gor my bug and have been black balled by him ever since.. pretty funny actually.. they are all about post counts and join dates over there..


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

I like to troll /o/ a bit. 4chan is usually a terrible place of gore and cp, but /o/ is a sfw board. There are a few guys on there who do nothing but troll and the rest take it seriously.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey BF, I was reading about this place http://www.midwest-bayless.com/storefrontprofiles/default.aspx?sfid=208227

in car n' driver and they where going all over the place buying up fiat s***.Maybe they'll buy yours.


and :beer::beer::beer: Happy 21'st man!


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

BF? :/

I actually have parts on order from Bayless. Carpets and Seals.


----------



## w00ht (Mar 25, 2004)

Daft I thought you were cutting up the X19's?


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

Cutting one up. Restoring the other. For monies. Since I can't fit in either of them.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

If they are as close to a 914 as they look i dont doubt that you cant fit in one:laugh:

Not a very common car as far as I know though... shouldnt be bad to sell:thumbup:


----------



## w00ht (Mar 25, 2004)

914's have a lot more room.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Thats really sayin somethin lol


----------



## w00ht (Mar 25, 2004)

Not really, every Porsche I've been in had leg room. (I'm 6'2" for reference)


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

justing1234 said:


> does anyone else only go on thesamba only to keep refreshing the homepage to get more vw facts? thats all i use it for... lol





w00ht said:


> Yeah there's nothing like a bunch of 50 year old grown ups bitching each other out for using the wrong taillights.
> 
> I search the classifieds, but rarely post or even read the forums anymore.





Schell R32 said:


> once in a while I would troll over there and post on the body forum...but these days everyone is an expert and even with 15yr+ experience on my end, they have their own answers...and they all stick together.
> 
> the guy with the shop who does it every day get put to the side when commenting...they usually only listen to the guy with the huge post counts and gold stars next to his avatar.
> 
> ...



thesamba.com/summarizedperfectly

dead. ****ing. on.

I miss LowLife  much more easy going and helpful


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

...moving along!

a recent one....

6:20 by acetate337, on Flickr


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

I've been in a 928 and had to pull the seat forward. The X1/9 is the opposite, i can't push the seat back far enough, and my foot still can't get off the clutch. Being 6'5 and all


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

low life and german folks was a bad ass forum for sure...john JOhn;s KCW wasn't bad either.

anyhoo,here's a pic of my ride with it's new one color (from my phone and it sux),put it back together for the drive home, fresh out of the booth...did it once at home,wasn't happy...took it down to the original black/maroon and did it again!!!:









front pass fender:


----------



## w00ht (Mar 25, 2004)

Daftendirekte said:


> I've been in a 928 and had to pull the seat forward. The X1/9 is the opposite, i can't push the seat back far enough, and my foot still can't get off the clutch. Being 6'5 and all


My experience as well in every Porsche I've ever been in. 

I remember squeezing into a De Tomasso Pantera, once.

BTW Nice Schell.


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

Schell R32 said:


>


looks EXCELLENT :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Car looks good Schell,but I was a fan of the maroon.


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

acetate909 said:


> looks EXCELLENT :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


you can paint your arse off Tim:thumbup:


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

zzzdanz said:


> Car looks good Schell,but I was a fan of the maroon.


something about black makes a fast acvw even more intimidating 
case in point

Bugorama2011 by acetate337, on Flickr

from the recent Bugorama in Phx....I don't know why but this thing had my attention....I loved how low it was (that's the ghetto in me I guess)  just looked mean :thumbup:
didn't see it run unfortunately


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

tanx man..yeah liked the maroon too ZZ..but the old '59 was the same paint scheme...and this one was ode to it after I slammed the jack handle into the side!!...

to see it in person,,which you will,it looks evil...no seriously it does!!!

gonna put all new chrome instead of the left over s--t i had at the shop,and freshen up the power house before Litchfield i hope....wait no I will!

this car has to be 100% my buddy from Mass. is finishing up his 57 rag we did yrs ago and it too is a turbo street car and it's sick...his next to mine are gonna just be insane..though mines a super street hot rod and his is more refined they are both out of the ordinary..
here's a pic of Luis's:









man i love stepping outside of the usual!!! this year is gonna kill...looking to have 13 customers and our own there this year!!


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

here's my car before I did the maroon...(jack handle smash out):









f--kin sick!!!

new wheels this year as well,going with the weld pro stars (to look a little like Luis' and my old '59's wheels) or a set of Alumi-stars


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

57' rag is my fav bug!...I will have 1


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

ever see this...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBe-Pnut0ag

pretty cool gotta say...hated the ramps but bought the trailer 5 days before and the aluminums weren't in yet!!!


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Burned $100 in gas just getting out of the trailer probally...


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

yep that was C16 with 86 primarys and 94 secondaies pooring raw unburned fuel all over the ground and washing out the cylinders!!! 

note the exhaust "smoke" which is actually raw,unatomized racing gas!!!
... hence why she needs a top end now and a number 1 rod bearing...i ran it on pump gas when the trans smoked,put a stock gearbox in it and detuned the motor and drove it to cruises....but hitting an occasional boost will detonate and go through the rod bearings...like a diesel or "run on"

big mistake...now going back to the full tune and race full that what she was meant for and thats what it'll run on..

i remember driving it to Charlestown RI from Coventry,RI which is a 40 minute drive by regualer car...took an 1hr and 140 dollars in gas!!! just to do the VW Primer they have at Ninigret Park..all watercooled and the only air were all my cars!!...bummer


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

She's built to get up and goooooooo!...gonna be running for dustoff?


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

probally gonna have to slum it at dustoff ..the 32 ha!:laugh:


----------



## w00ht (Mar 25, 2004)

Your VP rep must love you....

I have a question, how wide are those rear wheels and what did you have to do to run them?


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

yep rockin the R if we go cuz of weather right not..but if we do I'm actually coming up with the customer who had the Mag' feature on that '66 vert..

as for the rears,they are 10.5 dot et streets..on a 10" weld...3.5 back space.

the rear is a RLR laddrer bar set up complete back halfed and QA1 with 500# springs,Folts 5" shorter axles with the "swing" vw style with a dana 60 universal,Deist 16" limiting staps,fenders are only 1.5" wider from CCC ...pretty trick for sure.


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

here ya go:










mock up:









here's a cool shot of her done and ready:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Those visegrips in the pic?....Those high output VG's...


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

yes. it was warm enough to take the loser machine out today. my other downfall is motorcycles.:laugh:


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

pulled this f*cking monster out last night.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

brycefromspokane said:


> yes. it was warm enough to take the loser machine out today. my other downfall is motorcycles.:laugh:


Looks about as comfortable as a wet fart.


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

its really not that bad, even with the mid controls.


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

So, just got back from my first night in a bar.

Turns out, my mother got me Vortex swag, and so I wore it. Some guy recognized it and bought me a beer. 

In other words, thanks for coming down Bryce. You'll never admit it was you, but I know the truth. 

Also, yeah. Now I have VW Vortex stickers and shirts.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

You just went to the bar for the 1st time and you can walk,type,and think?:screwy:

Kids these days,just don't know how to get plastered the good o'le fashion way.


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

ZZ' fenders ain't bolted on..has a removeable rea section.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Shell, Car looks great all black!! :thumbup:I likes black beetles. You runnin unlimted street or jus crusin it?


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

brycefromspokane said:


> yes. it was warm enough to take the loser machine out today. my other downfall is motorcycles.:laugh:


nice bobber Bryce!!!! I have an 81cb400 cafe bike in the back of my garage that I need to bring back to life.. Hopefully by summer Ill be riding her again..


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

> You just went to the bar for the 1st time and you can walk,type,and think?
> 
> Kids these days,just don't know how to get plastered the good o'le fashion way.


Only because I have official-type meetings with people today that I don't care to be hungover for.

Tonight and tomorrow night are going to be the true celebratory evenings.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Daftendirekte said:


> Only because I have official-type meetings with people today that I don't care to be hungover for.
> 
> Tonight and tomorrow night are going to be the true celebratory evenings.


Ahhhh, so after the OBGYN appointment you'll go booze'n..got ya:laugh:


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

Padfan1 said:


> nice bobber Bryce!!!! I have an 81cb400 cafe bike in the back of my garage that I need to bring back to life.. Hopefully by summer Ill be riding her again..


dude, a buddy has a bumblebee tail section he'd give if you want one!


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

thanks Bryce thats a great offer. My fav part of my cb is the current tail. I grafted an R1 tailight under the back seat and have it all wired for turn sigs, etc. clubman bars all naked.. if you know anyone looking to unload a good set of carbs though thats what im looking for now..


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

is the 400 a twin? if so i might be able to help. weekly meeting is tonight and ill put a bug in everyones ear and see what we have floating around the club shop.


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

Daftendirekte said:


>


hand qwop.


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

yeah it is.. thanks.. the cheapest ive found down here is 150 blown out and 250 rebuilt.. pretty steep for a bike that cost me 400 bucks to get back on the road total when I rescued her from a guys side yard three years ago.. I got about a year out of her befoe i decided to tear her down for some love.. needless to say I think my daughter left the carbs outside when we were cleaning up one day and poof they are gone..


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

So, like, stuff and things.


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

my bug is cool..


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

My bug is now sporting small VWVortex logos on the rear-seat windows.


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

mines sitting on the trailer,waiting on my MSE nose cone for the new trans....working on the body of a '64 El-Camino in the mean time,stretchin' my legs (literally)...


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

Shameless bumps provided here.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

I just yawned. Coffee aint kicked in yet.


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Going to work soon to pick up a couple paychecks that will pretty much start the air-cooled spending spree. 

:wave:


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

Went to an uber-formal party last night. Someone offered to trade their Baja project for my Fiats.

Don't know if do.


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

does it run? I say if its at least complete why not?? unless the dollars arent even close..


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

He said it's complete just not great. Said he'd email pictures, too. 

Dunno if it's worth it though... I need money, not cars. Fiats are a ticket to cash. 

When my dad gives me the all clear.


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

then youve got your answer.. btw the lower my sb thread is turning epic.. the instigator is either an epic troll or straight retarded..


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

Troll, you say?

I ****ing hate trolls. ****ing **********s they are.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Daftendirekte said:


> Went to an uber-formal party last night. Someone offered to trade their Baja project for my Fiats.
> 
> Don't know if do.


You know you want one


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

Padfan1 said:


> then youve got your answer.. btw the lower my sb thread is turning epic.. the instigator is either an epic troll or straight retarded..


i say he's both. i might have some carbs for you pretty quicks pad. mikuni pull offs from a 650. you will have to jet them im sure, but they are in good shape.


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

brycefromspokane said:


> i say he's both. i might have some carbs for you pretty quicks pad. mikuni pull offs from a 650. you will have to jet them im sure, but they are in good shape.


wow thanks Bryce just let me know..


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

monday morning bump..


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

So, yesterday I went to look at a parts Super. 

The person selling it may sell me her DD super too. And tools. And junk. Only if she's pregnant. 

God I hope she is. I'm jonesing for another bug now  there's enough in the three to make either mine 100% perfect, or two 80% Good'n'well supers.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Only if shes pregnant huh... U can make that happen lmao

Parts cars are good. When we were done with my 71 donor we drug it out the lane with a tractor (no beam and no wheels) and I got $150 bucks out of it from some kid that wanted to build a rail with the IRS...


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

Hey so, seriously. I avoid Samba because if I asked this question, they'd go full retard. But, this specific DD Super is already jacked up at the rear. Being McPherson Strut... It can't be hard to gain clearance on the front, is it? I mean, it'd be a crappy to do, but I'm sure it's been done before. 

Yes, I'm wondering about a Super Baja.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Haha. It would be doable as a dd... Just brace the $#*! out of it lol


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

brilliant. the left rear bearing is starting to make noise again. i just replaced that thing. and now, it feels like something is binding up in the rear. like the e-brake is on a little. boo.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

that sucks bryce...

Daft, I found this on ebay... Maybe u could try somethin like it for a baja dd super
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/BaJa-/180654573120?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item2a0fda0640


----------



## drekat (Apr 15, 2011)

dropped my Beetle off for inspection. Lets hope she passes


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

>>mfw everywhere but Uhmerikah requires the Guv'ment to inspect cars.

USA! USA! USA!


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

yeah... I hate inspection. WV sucks again...

They actually measure vehicle height by the distance between the bottom of the buper horizontals (i.e. my double tubes bottom tube) to the ground...

31 inches is the limit. My bumper (where it is mounted) is 30.5.

Add to this that the wheels and tires must be COMPLETELY under the fenders and you limit the height of a baja

Oh well... Gonna go south eventually


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

The only inspection I've done was when I brought a car from California to Oregon. And that was just to check VINs for licenscing. 

California has Smog standards, and so does the Portland Metro... But I don't live in Portland Metro, and in California, we have family in the Northeast part of the state, and like my Dad's Ramcharger was licenced there. Loopholes, hell yes.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Back in the day it was cheaper for me to get caught unregistered uninsured/inspected 4 times than it was to go legal..sooooo..illegal it was.(1985)

Get ya hands on a 85' plate and just slap it on..86' rolls around, get some red finger nail polish and make that 5 a 6 and off ya went.

No inspection sticker was a $25 ticket..w/e..Now it's $50 and a 6yr surcharge on the insurance.

My first bug was a **** box freebie that the insurance co. wanted $3800 up front for bottom of the barrel ins....ahhhhh, no....guess they didn't like my driving record.:laugh:


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

no smog in cali for anything before 75.. im sure my 64 would fail any type of saftey inspection.. no bumbers, no wipers..


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

new exhaust coming. tri-mil two tip. no more scraping in to the driveway.


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm Getting The two Supers DDDD


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

bryce, I have a tri-mil exhaust on mine and Im really happy with it

Daft, I want pics and a baja build thread asap:laugh:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

All those tornados hit N.Carolina and not 1 got my Father in-law..SOB.......

Daft, with no pics you dont have **** man.


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

Not 100% if it's going to be a Baja. And the deal is my dad will let me store them at his shop... if I get those "****ing Fiats" out before I start working on them. 

Pics will come tomorrow though.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

12+ hour bump.... Anybody do anything yet lol?


----------



## w00ht (Mar 25, 2004)

Nope... 

Just bored in class. managerial accounting. Yuk.

Daft, you know you can't turn a baja into a super right? Well not without replacing the entire front end... or were you talking about your standard?


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

He doesnt have a Standard that I know of.... He wants to make a dd baja (brace the front of the super up and make it look like a baja) not an actual functioning off road car. Somebody on here has a tan super baja, but I dont think he off roads it.


----------



## w00ht (Mar 25, 2004)

Oh I thought his current car was a standard. Poser baja huh? well everyone has seen street rod manx buggy's so why not.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Yeah itd b fine for dd use

Ive seen standard bajas with chrome 18s and lo pros... I think a super baja would be more appropriate than that:facepalm:


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

does anyone else notice people "restore" newer cars? like 1998 mk3's that arent in that bad of shape are having so much money put into them, when a real antique that deserves to be restored is sitting in project car hell?


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Ive seen it... To each their own I guess:screwy:


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

I was toying with the idea of a Baja, But eh. Probably won't do it after all. I was just thinking, the rear end is already jacked up. You'll see in the pics.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

You could find some centerlines and make a 70s street car lol:laugh:

Looking forward to those pix


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

The one parts car is nothing to look at. It has eyelid headlamps and one wheel. Bring-your-own-tires situation, and I have half a mind to make it a bring-your-own-motor. 

The white one is the girls DD, but has issues and a different-color fender. Solid motor though, and a great interior.


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

Here's the parts... Has a decent interior that's going into Evalyn (The one i've had all along)










And here's the White runner that backfires like a shotgun










Both '71 Supers. White one was a (****ty) daily driver. My spine hurts :/

Will post more pics soon. Didn't have much time though. Totally forgot I have a midterm in the morning


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Right about one thing... that white car is way high in the rear. Both kinda ugly lmao. Make good dailysopcorn:


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

Yeah apparently it had oversized Baja tires on it at one point, but the girl I bought it from put 165's back on.  Just didn't lower it back down yet.

Nothing like my Evalyn, though. It smelled like a NASCAR stock car, had hardly the "go" of mine (even though they're both 1600's), first and third were WAY too forward, although it was okay because I couldn't tilt the seat back at all. 

Motor sounded good, cept that backfire... But it came with a new Empi GT exhaust to replace the bashed over one. Purred like a kitten (as opposed to my silly motor.. Just a bit more power, but tisks misfires a lot. :/)

Also, Jet Fighter style switches on a solid plate was cool :laugh:

The Yellow car is being cut up and going into Evalyn. The White one was cause the girl gave me a wayyy good offer of 1500 for both. Consider, the $200 exhaust, a $200 new stereo, new tires and a new battery both still under warranty... Even if it only has one working brake (Reverse Nascar steer assist, more like)... It's gonna get flipped after the Fiats after all.


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

good find dude. ill buy the eyelids off the yeller one if you dont want them!!!!


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

Ha, I'll think about it.. Make an offer - I may just try them on Evalyn and see how I like 'em (Probably won't like them, but ya never know... I have wacky-ass changing tastes) Bad news, by the way, Bryce, I may not be able to make it to Woodburn this year  Not entirely sure yet, but yeah.. Rose City Bug-In should be a go, though. Particularly since I haven't been to one yet.


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

Daftendirekte said:


> Ha, I'll think about it.. Make an offer - I may just try them on Evalyn and see how I like 'em (Probably won't like them, but ya never know... I have wacky-ass changing tastes) Bad news, by the way, Bryce, I may not be able to make it to Woodburn this year  Not entirely sure yet, but yeah.. Rose City Bug-In should be a go, though. Particularly since I haven't been to one yet.


i will probably be at both. and i WILL find your car and fart in it. this will be the first year i do both,since spokane now has no air cooled shows.


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

there is no way i cant not post this. it renders all arguments invalid, and more or less sums up a day in the life of a professional photographer. its totally off topic, but, this is exactly what this thread is for.


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

Well, I counter with a poptart-cat pooping rainbows.






Goddamn it it's too cute D:


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

hey, daft.. i've always wanted to axe you.. what is the origin of your username, and how do you say it? it doesnt translate to anything... and i keep calling it daft-n-****.. and i'm pretty sure you arent a lesbian so my pronunciation is ore than likely incorrect.


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

My Mom's coworker added me on Live and thought it was "Daften-Dickhead" 

It loosely translates to "crazy director".. Or insane leader. Or something. But you want the true origin?

I used to be "beef leg" for a while and needed something better than that. Particularly because I was an uber****** and spelled it b33f139. I used to like Daft Punk, and they have a song called Daftendirekt 






It was when I started to really enjoy my German heritage (I'm seriously like 7/8s Germanic.... the remaining 8th being some sort of Irish/Czech Hybrid... And all this being after my family settled here in the 1860's or whatever. Somehow I have heritage dating back to the Mayflower though... I don't understand it... Point is... I'm mostly German.) And adding an 'e' to something makes it original and your own, right? 

In any case, it's pronounced Daft-en-der-reckt. Or just Daft or Daften...


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

Wednesday Bump


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

oh lol at least your family is traceable. as far back as we could go, was my great grandmother's childhood. they were all in the italian mafia and my great grandmother hopped the boat from Sicily and came here. before that, my ancestors knocked up anyone they could get their hands on. and i can see my brothers are carrying on the family tradition.


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

My grandmother and aunt do the geneology stuff. Frankly, I don't care about it. I'm sure I'm some sort of mutt at some point... It's just simple to say that since I'm mostly German, that I'm German. 

Besides, I like German food. German beer. German music... Although, goddamn it their cars all suck :laugh:


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Lucky your country of origin makes cars! Were Welsh (which is like englands drunk cousin)

Means I can talk with a funny accent and claim its ancestry though


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

Couldn't you by chance claim DeLorean? 

I know it's a Fiat-remade by a GM engineer turned drug runner...  But DMC was Irish, wasn't it?

(Everything I know about the British Commonwealth comes from Top Gear and Doctor Who. And I did some research on the Isle of Man at one point)


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Top gear= my fav show:thumbup:


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

I enjoy Jeremy Clarkson. As a person, too. 

It's a very well done show. Bad car show, great entertainment show involving cars though.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

I'd love to be able to do some of the things those guys do... the whole african road trip thing. Yes.

All of their cheap car challenges are epic though.


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

I actually... Their African trip back-up car was a Beetle. Quote "The worst car in the world... Is the best car in the world".

Jeremy Clarkson named the Beetle as the 99th best car ever. Because he hates it. "The only reason I put it on the list at all is because my mother had one. And another. And another. And then another. And then another. God knows why I wasn't put off of cars for life" 

I have a fantasy to do all their road trips in a Beetle built within their budget. 

VW Vortex should FUND IT


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Lmao... you know as well as I do a beetle stands a better chance than an alfa romeo or anything itallian. Jeremy doesnt like beetles because they were successful. He likes alfas and lancias because they are exciting until they explode or burst into flames:screwy:

Oh well... they all like the rabbit GTI though... I guess thats 1 for vw:laugh:


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

Jeremy just doesn't like Beetles because they, well, come on. They aren't "Good" cars. We adore them for that. I love mine because it isn't good, It's raw. It's different. To each their own.

And I'll have you know, I own Italian cars, too. And I would LOVE an Alfa Romeo.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

my uncle had a spider... It caught on fire in his driveway:facepalm:

Not got the best experiences with itallian stuff, but hey man to each their own:thumbup:

I think my next one will be a rustang or a camaro... Most of my car guy friends have 5.0 mustangs (94 and 95) and I like them. They break down more than my baja though:screwy:


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

Faux Body? Or the Brostang?

I saw a Mach 1 today... But, eh. I don't care much for Ford.

And, the Fiat I'm restoring caught fire at some point in it's life.  And I don't care for Spiders. 

But, some of those Italian cars are just... Have you ever seen a Fiat 131 Abarth? 

Abarth must mean "lustfully sexy" in Italian or something.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Looks kinda like a datsun 510 to to me.....

they are brostangs... Im not a fox fan. Everybody back home that has one drops a 350 chevy boat anchor dropped into it:facepalm:

Goofy ********.....


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

Or a 2002. But, the 131 is way newer than either of those. I dunno, it's way hot.

I don't much care for GM's or Fords. Mopar or... No... Car.... I...

I'm sorry for saying this in a VW forum, guys :/


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

It happens. My roomate is a mopar guy and had a shelby daytona... I got him into vws and he bought a mk3 gti and lowered it. He then grew bored of it (presumably because it was more reliable than the daytona and needed less attention) is trying to sell it and went back to driving the dodge. A few weeks later the turbo is cooked and hes looking at Kia souls:screwy:

IDK man not much faith in mopar from me...


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

Growing up with them has something to do with it, I'm sure. My Dad's Mopar 360 won't fail, as old as it is. As complicated as it is. It's a great motor. 

Quote, when I was with him in a Napa looking for some specific part (I don't remember what it was).. "Yeah, we have to order that. We have Ford and GM parts on hand, but Mopars break down so rarely that we have a few parts in stock". 

Is it accurate, debatable for sure. But still, that's stuck with me. That truck that the 360 is in (A Ramcharger) is a better 4 wheeler than most Jeeps I've seen. (When it can fit, of course ;D)


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Must be the growing up with them thing lol...

Most of the "mopars" around home are either mud trucks or rusting in fields... (I dont count neons with racing stripes as mopars. In my mind they are mistakes)

There are a couple old RRs and Chargers and the like that get out for shows that are cool though.


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

yeah there are a lot of old dodge trucks around here


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

So did you do anythin with your new supers yet?


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

The deal with my Dad, since it's his shop, is that I get the Fiats gone before I touch the Beetles. 

I got home at like 9 last night after making room for them. And had midterms today and tomorrow. It's gonna be a bit of time... The goal is to sell the White one this summer though, after I clean it up a bit.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

What kinda midterms? I have Computer Aided Management and spreadsheats this 6 weeks:facepalm:

five hours of sitting at a computer and looking at numbers and "management scenarios"


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

Economics and Philosophy.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Philosophy sounds cool...

IDK bout economics though. Useful but sounds boring. (at least to me):laugh:


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Economics is the bane of my existence.


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

Eh. Philosophy is fun. Econ is just a required grade. 

also, i'm retaking math to become a tutor for my school. mfw goddamn it I learned this all in High School.


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

Thursday Bump


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

boom.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Bang.


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

My 3 year old cousin is adorable. I was talking with my cousin and her daughter (the 3 year old) wanted to tell me how motors work. 

"d'ey go suck squish bang blow"

:3


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Thats Hilarious! My niece is 2.5 and she is crazy. I havent been able to spoil her on real cars yet, but she has more hotwheels than most boys her age

Got her a powerwheels jeep for xmas lol. Between cars and books (both of which I got her into) I doubt that she will take after her parents at all lmao:laugh:


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

She knows I have a "dubya" but it isn't like her dad's "dubya" (MkIV TDI Golf). The Dad is my direct cousin, his wife is the one I talk to most. But their daughter is just adorable. 

They're into cars. The Dad has a masters in mechanical engineering, has a twin-turbo Cummins 3/4 ton Dodge, they have a Charger AND a Challenger (Both SRT-8 Packages, although he wants to blow the Chally), and he DD's the Golf. Which is completely stripped out for mileage. 60+, he claims. 

That little girl is gonna be a car kid.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

My sister is the ONLY person in my family (on my dads side.. I dont claim the other side) That isnt into cars. Combine that with my fire fighter Bro-in-law and Its up to me and dad to make her a car person. Coolest car my sis ever had... 96 MK3 4 door 8v auto. Bro-In-Law -yj on 33s. also auto. Madness....

My sis wont let me take my niece for a ride in the baja yet. "its unsafe" she says... It has a full cage and harnesses.... Idk how thats unsafe:screwy:


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

It has no radiator it'll catch fire bro


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Apparently... Oh well. Hopefully my parts will come in this week to start putting the car back together. Figures as soon as I tear it apart the weather becomes nicer


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

Ha.

Also,


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Daftendirekte said:


> She knows I have a "dubya" but it isn't like her dad's "dubya" (MkIV TDI Golf). The Dad is my direct cousin, his wife is the one I talk to most. But their daughter is just adorable.
> 
> They're into cars. The Dad has a masters in mechanical engineering, has a twin-turbo Cummins 3/4 ton Dodge, they have a Charger AND a Challenger (Both SRT-8 Packages, although he wants to blow the Chally), and he DD's the Golf. Which is completely stripped out for mileage. 60+, he claims.
> 
> That little girl is gonna be a car kid.


My bro in-law is a sr. engineer for ford (the mustangs are his fault) and he has to be the furthest from a car guy you could possibly be...that's F'ed up


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

That sux bro! I dont mind the stangs lol... They just break alot


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

It's cool when I go out there to visit.We get to drive all the new cars and proto types.We beat them into the ground,smoke the tires off and he calls and new tires are brought out.GT500 was an awesome car..he has a killer job.


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

I kinda like Mustangs... until I have to turn.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

They turn, the tires just smoke alot while it happens


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

so I've put my square up for sale on here. I'm not going to post a link because thats not my point but how did you guys feel when you sold off your first aircooled?


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Still have it lol.

Id probably be depressed.


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

crestfallen said:


> Still have it lol.
> 
> Id probably be depressed.


That's just it. I've had it for three years feel like I've taken it as far as I am willing to take it as far as resto-modding it.

A big part of me would love to re-do the engine comparment with something more substantial but feel like the 16" deck height is just too limiting for what I'd eventually be happy to have.

Idk, I think I'll have a little time to ponder as I don't have an urgent financial need to get rid of it.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Its always in the cards to want a new project I think... I still want to go bigger with my baja (its torn apart at the moment for a different cam&head combo) but I think that Id like a camaro or a rustang some day....

Eventually Id like to build a ghia:laugh:

Idk man... the decision to sell or not is all yours, but Ima keep my car until the next "right one for me" comes along

Good luck either way:thumbup:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

I'ld love to have my 1st AC back..It's rotting away in some ladies driveway and she refuses to get rid of it....It was nothing special,just want it for nostalgia I guess.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

What was your 1st AC danz?


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

crestfallen said:


> Eventually Id like to build a ghia:laugh:


I want to build a Brasilia. LOL


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

> They turn, the tires just smoke alot while it happens


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

My statement stands:laugh:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

crestfallen said:


> What was your 1st AC danz?


72' bug **** box


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

zzzdanz said:


> 72' bug **** box


Cool man too bad she wont sell it


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

probally not worth $10..been sitting under a tarp since the early 90's...She's 1 of those people that think since it's an antique it's worth a million $$$


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Hate those kinda people... damn you antiques roadshow


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

I hope public broadcasting gets cut  no more of that ****. And no more Jim Lehrar either.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah man..like the people on Craigslist selling their "rare" 74sb...seen 1 for $16,500...that car better have 0miles and Hitlers autograph on the hood for that kinda $


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

I dont enjoy happy bushes and happy trees and afro painting.

At all. Ever.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

That dude needs to lay off the hippy lettuce


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

The number of $10+ Super's around here is staggering. Hell, one was for 17 because, I kid you not, "it's a special edition. This is a Champagne edition. You won't see another Special Edition Bug for years."

Yeah, 'cept, I drive a Baja Champion SE. And all the others are in Museums. Don't tell me about rare VW's. 

Unless it's a Hebby, I ain't impressed.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Speaking rare...I saw a shwimmwagen (sp) a few days ago...only it was cut up and made into a trailer:screwy:....almost **** when I saw that.


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

^^ thats what i want to do with the Brasilia


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

There's apparently a Brazilian company that makes clone Hebs. 

I wanna Bajebmuller. Haters, hate, etc. Bonus points if it's a true Hebmuller. Ultimate trollmobile, piss off everyone anyway for a brawpitty VW, troll VW guys for cutting up a Hebby. 

I'm a jerk.


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

Daftendirekte said:


> There's apparently a Brazilian company that makes clone Hebs.
> 
> I wanna Bajebmuller. Haters, hate, etc. Bonus points if it's a true Hebmuller. Ultimate trollmobile, piss off everyone anyway for a brawpitty VW, troll VW guys for cutting up a Hebby.
> 
> I'm a jerk.


I'm no purist, but that would be dumb
no offense


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

acetate909 said:


> I'm no purist, but that would be dumb
> no offense


horsefeathers. it totally works. hahahahahaha


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

or how about an C gas altered gasser style hebby?


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm no purist..I'ld cut that heb up with a dull sawzall


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

I was telling Crest, I kinda wanna Cabriolet Baja. Building a cage to stiffen the chassis can't be outside the realm of possibility.


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Daftendirekte said:


> I was telling Crest, I kinda wanna Cabriolet Baja. Building a cage to stiffen the chassis can't be outside the realm of possibility.


nothing is outside the realm of possibility if you have an endless budget/shop with every tool, right? :wave:


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

its spring time for sparky (the kids named it that after following me home in the dark).


look dan! i didnt pull it across the street for a pic!!! hahaha no park in the background!


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Still has a box of candy on the roof and duct tape in the glove box


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

Bryce that is a very busy decklid youve got there..


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

he hands out crayons too.


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

hey guys I just a had a cool back and forth with David the global mod that locked the other mod thread. he said he lurked our forum and agree's that we are big boys that dont need our hand held by a moderator. I tend to agree with him. It sounds like cvwtuner had a bit of an agenda with just wanting to become a mod and when he didnt got a little butt hurt over it. David let me know that if we have spam issues or trolls, or crazy guys that are threating to kill us like the guy from the lower my SB thread last weekend just let him know and he will take care of it.. he came of as a cool guy:beer: Now back to our regulary scheduled programing..


----------



## w00ht (Mar 25, 2004)

Daftendirekte said:


> I was telling Crest, I kinda wanna Cabriolet Baja. Building a cage to stiffen the chassis can't be outside the realm of possibility.


Daft,
I've seen tons of convertible baja's. Here is a wicked class 5 style car.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

That's another California thing.Never see that around here.


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

here's a little sneak peak of what will be mine soon :wave:


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

north east's finest!


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Showroom condition rite there...roll it.:thumbup:


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

Bryce - WA 97118

Complaints have been filed.


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

OH GUYS GUYS SINCE WE'RE ALL BEING CAR CAMWHORES HERE'S ALL THREE OF MINE










Also, here's what I've got to work with on the white one. Rear end damage. And I started the motor to check it out for the first time... Crankshaft Pully is shakes like nothing else D:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Roll all 3 Daft


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

I see your pictures and raise you a moving picture show


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Fan-F'n-Tastic man!..Only thing missing with that Jersey plate is a Snooki bobble head doll on the dash.


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

I may have posted this before, but, meh. Here's what my roommate took on his phone in January. 

The only day it didn't rain. It was just badass because it's on a beach. 






And, Bryce, here's the only video I took worth watching from last years Woodburn Bug Run. Spoiler alert, it's a burnout contest and the Bug wins. (Moreover.... Goddamn it it sounds good)


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Daft, that beach looks like gods country.


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

zzzdanz said:


> Fan-F'n-Tastic man!..Only thing missing with that Jersey plate is a Snooki bobble head doll on the dash.


I'm sorry. The video was made pre-snookie.


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

Daftendirekte said:


> Bryce - WA 97118
> 
> Complaints have been filed.


dude yer way off. im 99207.


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

wait, unless you are 97118? what are you saying? haha


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

cool vid tho. that oval sounds awesome.


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

zzzdanz said:


> Showroom condition rite there...roll it.:thumbup:


i love it. i'm going to.


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

Danz - It's the only open-access beach I'm aware of that my stock-height and street-tire VW can get on. Found it on a cruise up to check out Sand Lake, which is between Tillamook, OR (Where the cheese comes from) and Astoria, OR (Where The Goonies was filmed). I actually don't even know of any beaches in like California that are open like this.... My understanding is that they're all closed.

And most of them are closed in Oregon, too, or they're strictly OHV parks. In any case, yeah. This one beach. And there's a glorious uber steep trail that goes down to it at the other end, hidden away, perfect sized for a Beetle. 

For like, Bryce, since you're not exactly from the other side of the country...








That's the main entrance. Again, only beach I've ever seen that's easy access.








And it extends for a few miles in either direction










**** Yeah Google Maps


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

There's a lot of beaches around here (Cape Cod) that ya could just drive rite out on...just don't let the enviromental cops see it...There is 1 ya can get a sticker for,but has to be 4x4,though I'ld take our token baja out there if it was aloud to get dirty:laugh:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

check out South Cape Beach State Park Daft...I do a lot of fishing down that area.Sneak out on the beach late night and you can go for miles.


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

This one is simply open. Street legal vehicles only, though. Which is why I enjoyed it - My roommate and I had a quarter milex6 mile patch of open packed sand, just his Datsun pickup and My Bug. 

I burned through a half tank of gas that afternoon. And it's only an hour-ish from home.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Anymore southeast guys on here? :wave:


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Depends on how south u mean bro... Im from WV


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

crestfallen said:


> Depends on how south u mean bro... Im from WV


Little futher, Im down here in SC.


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

So, guys, instead of keeping track of a silly build thread, I'm following suit with my Br/o/'s and just starting a blog. 

http://brawpitty.tumblr.com/

By starting, I mean I need to go back to the shop and take more pictures.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Daft, that blue Fiat doesnt look bad at all...rip the motor out,give her a quick rebuild and bring her back to life.


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

Which blue Fiat!? D:

Sophie is the lighter blue one in the shop. And actually, I got her motor running today.  Actually sounds pretty good.. No misfire or anything. I underestimated those Italians - that motor with some fresh gas fired right up. 

Now, none of the gauges work now, so more electrical bugs to work out.... After I clean up the front hood hinge (The original rusted in place, and broke... THUS THE PARTS CAR which is the deeper blue) and the brakes are seized again after sitting in Seattle for 5 years, then in a pole barn for another year.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2009)

I'll be getting a yellow 72 super from my uncle soon. Good running motor (not sure which size), needs some minor body rust repair and someone sat on the hood, but has perfect pans and has been stored in a barn for the last 15 years. Supposedly the interior is in decent shape.

Oh, and it has the flat windshield!

Planning to:
Cleanup the engine since it's already out of the car
Fix body, respray in red (fiance likes my fav color!  )
Dual carbs (not sure what kind)
Topline suspension to lower it
Wheels (no large sizes/stretch here)


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

happy Easter folks! :wave:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

^^^ back at ya


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

Happy Zombie Jesus Day!!


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

So now I gotta order brakes for the Fiat 

Goddamn it when I have no money. 

Good thing I have Job Interviews like every day this week.


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

Monday Bump


----------



## pkelly944 (Sep 16, 2010)

I've been reading this for awhile so I figured I'd join in since I'll be around here a bit now..

pretty excited about the Squareback, however I wasn't too excited when my buddy told me his trailer was broke, so I've spent the morning tracking down a u-haul place that is open on Sundays AND has a trailer available, in a city in which I don't live in... but I got one!


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

so you are official?


----------



## pkelly944 (Sep 16, 2010)

I'll be driving down to Pittsburgh Sunday morning, should be there around 11, then truckin' up to Buffalo.. hoping she is in my driveway by 5:30pm!


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

Do you live in Buffalo or nearby?

I only ask because I lived in Amherst for a couple of years.


----------



## pkelly944 (Sep 16, 2010)

Niagara Falls actually, I work in Getzville though


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

loluhaul.

I used to work there. Always open on Sundays, and I was the only person on staff for many of them.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Ok so I was thinking.Now that Garey (our friendly neighborhood mod) is gonna be hang'n out with us misfits on A/C island,how about some stickys.

A carb sticky..we get at least 1 carb question a week
A timing sticky..Put some pics/diagrams up..timing is easy,but not easy to explain in words.maybe some pics with an explanation..
Lowering sticky

you get the picture

maybe a electrical section,body work/paint...ex. how to replace floor pans with pics


----------



## pkelly944 (Sep 16, 2010)

I agree, I like the sticky idea..

Edit: finally figured out the PA title part (of course after I post it I get two calls back from PA notary folks)


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Man,titles in Ma. are such a pain in the nuts.Have to have it for registration tho...Notarized shouldn't be to hard to do.The seller has to take care of that unless he's selling it as parts.


----------



## pkelly944 (Sep 16, 2010)

i never thought I'd say something in NY is easy.. we just have to sign it over and seller signs and takes it away.

Yup, looks like just the seller needs to get it notarized in PA as well... hard to find one on a Sunday if I had to be present

and for pre-1973 vehicle, NY doesn't issue titles for them, just use a transferable registration


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

Oregon is like that. Hell, the Fiats I have are floating because... The previous owners signed them away, and I intend to sell them as well, so I never signed them, as to avoid that annoying paperwork. 

Cause, the DMV sucks.


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

When I bought my bug the guy had lost the title. We just had to print out a form from the DMV website and get it notarized. If you know the DMV laws in Cali its not really that bad.. With all the cars/bikes Ive had over the years Im a phd in dmv..


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

connecticut isn't TERRIBLE but i wouldn't want to spend a lot of time at the dmv.

how's everyone's week going so far?


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

I had a job interview just before school yesterday, so I spent the day in professional attire. Which happened to be all black.

Add some shades... Damn I looked good.


----------



## pkelly944 (Sep 16, 2010)

Jacob Matthew said:


> how's everyone's week going so far?


busy week of the month for me.. so hopefully it counters the anticipation of my pickup on Sunday, so it doesn't drag.. so far normal


----------



## w00ht (Mar 25, 2004)

Padfan1 said:


> When I bought my bug the guy had lost the title. We just had to print out a form from the DMV website and get it notarized. If you know the DMV laws in Cali its not really that bad.. With all the cars/bikes Ive had over the years Im a phd in dmv..


Not to mention being able to register a vehicle via a 3rd party DMV representative such as AAA. I really hate a lot of CA's laws but at least you can register a vehicle without a lot of hassle provided you have the right paperwork. Now if we could repeal some of the laws that protect the idiots from them selves. Since moving out here I have become a large supporter of natural selection.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Ill agree on the natural selection thing. Some people just shouldnt be allowed to mix in the gene pool:screwy:

WV is not too bad to get a car legal, providing you dont mind paperwork and you have a bill of sale. (they throw a fit and charge you fines otherwise):facepalm:


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

>>drive to school listening to Eurobeat
>>get to parking lot, park next to Brotruck
>>Bro in Brotruck starts ranting and calling me a raging **********
>>go about my business, hop to the back to check oil
>>He's stunned that MOTOR IS IN ASS END
>>Simply ask "you mad, bro?"
>>No reply from Bro
VV mfw I walk away. Today's going to be a great day.


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Daftendirekte said:


> >>get to parking lot, park next to Brotruck
> >>Bro in Brotruck starts ranting and calling me a raging **********
> >>He's stunned that MOTOR IS IN ASS END


lololol

guys like that are my favorite.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Thats great. I showed pics of mine with the engine out to my bro up school n he asked me where the hell i hid the radiator:facepalm:

BMW owners these days..... (kiddin)


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

I too may have been guilty of asking people if they want to see the engine and acting really confused when I open the frunk.


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

The Super Eurobeat is what started it. 

I made him rage, and walked away like nothing matters. 

I did so while wearing shades, as well. Enter coolface.


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

So.. Kinda off topic n outta place but is anybody goin to the bugout in VA this year? Id put it in the regionals but most of the wc guys that go..... yeah.:screwy:

If not thats cool lol.:laugh:


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

its the chit chat thread..there is no topic!!! thats why ths will be the longest running thread in the history of the forum in a couple of years..


----------



## w00ht (Mar 25, 2004)

crestfallen said:


> So.. Kinda off topic n outta place but is anybody goin to the bugout in VA this year? Id put it in the regionals but most of the wc guys that go..... yeah.:screwy:
> 
> If not thats cool lol.:laugh:


If it's more than an hour away I wouldn't go. I've been to it a few times but it's been kind of weak lately. Unless you're just dying to go to a show I'd save my gas. 

Your mileage may vary.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

we go every year (6hour drive) its kinda like the guy weekend in my family... My dads gone since bugout 4

Its less about the show n more about the trip.

Besides that, last year they were past capacity with cars. Not really weak


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

The NW BugRun I hope to make it to... I'm for sure going to the Rose City BugIn though.


----------



## w00ht (Mar 25, 2004)

crestfallen said:


> we go every year (6hour drive) its kinda like the guy weekend in my family... My dads gone since bugout 4
> 
> Its less about the show n more about the trip.
> 
> Besides that, last year they were past capacity with cars. Not really weak


Spring or Summer? The last time I went was the summer show and the field seemed pretty light. 

All that aside, if you like it then go have a good time with your dad!


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

w00ht said:


> Spring or Summer? The last time I went was the summer show and the field seemed pretty light.
> 
> All that aside, if you like it then go have a good time with your dad!


Spring bro... that might b the difference lol. Memorial day is always a good show


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

..got the body of the hot rod cut and buffed today,all the new chrome on and the race box in...looking bitchin'...sent the crank out for a cut and getting the new mains and rods done for a rebuild. heads are gettin cleaned up as well and she should be together for the first gtg at Litchfield ,CT

still beating on that el camino ody...f--in horror show,but coming along...kinda the wrong job to get my feet wet again.


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

rethinking the air-cooled purchase i was going to make... and thinking i might end up selling my scirocco too.

i need a reliable car.


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

^dont corrado's and siroccos have really ****ty wiring? i always thought, why dont you just put a golf or jetta harness in it? it cant be that much diffrent:sly:



on the vortex in school ftw!


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

justing1234 said:


> ^dont corrado's and siroccos have really ****ty wiring?


not sciroccos, no. corrados, yes.


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

none of my 3 corrados had wiring issues..


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

buy a chevy nova!!


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

who says you cant have both? either a reliable bug, or jus buy two vehicles. 

my next project








$2500 shipped from the factory (stock like that, with suicide shift!) unfortunately it only has a 200cc motor, but i think a harley sportster motor will fit  i'm also going to have some pinstriping and custom paint done when the time comes. but i'm geting ahed of myself. i still have like a year and a half before im even elligable for the bike lisence (getting it at 16, and i only have my car permit, ****mylife.)


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

my buddy's boss went in on a deal building those kinda bikes here in RI old street customs or something like that.

on another note for all you guys who want to build a high hp vw motor and try to enjoy it like your 1600dp....

don't!

keep em simple with a little snot here and there..go too much and you'll regret it!!!!!!

-the crank bearings,the adapter bearing,machining and the rear as well...-$400
-machine and clean up the heads-$300
-re ring the wisecos and hone the cylinders-$250
-gasket kit with custom flywheel seal and odds and ends-$100
-kennedy clutch disc (4 puck),resurface flywheel and presssure plate-$200
-re jet carb and re size boost spring-$100
all th bs and the hard work needed to come up with the cake and the "can't wait to hear it run"...

PRICELESS!!!

it's a love hate thing for sure,but she sure looks pretty sitting there with her new trans all buffed out and sporting her new chrome!!!


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Here ya go Justin.


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

haha that's rediculas. but ape hangers are really comfortable, i have a set on my moped


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

You're just a young'n man, we'ld have to get ya a booster seat to reach those bad boys:laugh:


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

>.< i'm 6'1"


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Gotta vent...I put 1 of my boats on Craigslist and it says "14ft. Aluminum V-hull boat/trailer"...I've gotten more spam e-mails than I can count, been blown off probally 10 times, and I just got an e-mail from some idiot asking me if it's a flat bottom boat, and can it be trailerd!?!?!:screwy:

I had 1 of my drum sets on there forever and had more people asking if I'll take payments..WTF..who puts **** on there to sell on a payment plan?...Those are just gonna go on E-bay or I'll keep them.Just not worth the headaches and the younger kids who are *tire kicking*.

Put a car on there tonight...probally a waste of time.


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

Guys, I think I'ma drop off the forum.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

You need a hug Daft?


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

Nah. Just feeling bored with Vortex lately. Actually doing things on cars is taking more time then talking about doing things on cars.


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

ive been feeling the same way daft. it just gets boring after a while. all it is lately is noob questions and arguments.


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

Figure, I may drop in, but my daily donkey show of postings is gonna end


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

I mostly post from work so that makes it easy.. I get bored I jump on and see whos talking about what..


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Ok guys, my daughters 98' bug (a.k.a. **** box) passenger door will not open.Can't get the door panel off with out it being open,so obviously I cant get into the door enough to see WTF is going on in there...I've been searching all over looking for an answer and nothing..

I'm stubborn enough to plug in the sawzall and cut the door in half.:laugh:

Any ideas?????


----------



## pkelly944 (Sep 16, 2010)

Padfan1 said:


> I mostly post from work so that makes it easy.. I get bored I jump on and see whos talking about what..


ditto


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

zzzdanz said:


> Ok guys, my daughters 98' bug (a.k.a. **** box) passenger door will not open.Can't get the door panel off with out it being open,so obviously I cant get into the door enough to see WTF is going on in there...I've been searching all over looking for an answer and nothing..
> 
> I'm stubborn enough to plug in the sawzall and cut the door in half.:laugh:
> 
> Any ideas?????


thats something i would do!!!! lol


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

If I can find a door this weekend, then sawzall it is.:laugh:


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

Dayo zzz :beer: ,

"If I can find a door this weekend, then sawzall it is.:laugh: "
:laugh: Nooo,there's a procedure for that because we go through MK door latches at my work http://www.orangecountyvolkswagen.c...ommonwealth VW&cs:p=&cs:tv=223&cs:ki=48117376 like water flows over Niagara Falls:laugh: without doing _any_ damage _at all_ to stuck closed doors(I've just never had a _direct_ chance to see it done since I'm stuck in the parts dept 24/7:laugh: ),take a run through here:
http://www.google.com/search?um=1&h...tle+door+panel&btnG=Search&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq= 
These pics:
























from
http://etka.auto2.ru/?lang=enget 
from
http://newbeetle.org/forums/questio...ms-new-beetle/6766-check-site-etka-parts.html 
from
http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy&...=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=9e109416ad216412 
should also help & in the meantime I'll ask the techs tomorrow for tricks & tips to post up  .

:beer:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks Buggy:beer :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

i dont really think my rebuild thread is interesting enough to be followed, and im too lazy to keep it going. i quit. anyways, how do i set the initial timing on my distributer drive shaft? i have two books, one says 90 degree angle from case parting line, the other says 60 degreese. it also says the vacum advance has to be in a certian spot, but either way i do it, it doesnt line up like described, and its pissing me off, ive been figuiring it out for 3 days.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

I've spent hrs. looking on-line for a solution and no luck. I was just thinking maybe take the back seat out and the rear panel..grind down the 2 screws holding the *U* that the door latches to and then drilling them out....that's if I can even see the screws.


Hey Justin, Tim explained that really good in another thread...I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

In here Justin.... http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...s-over-and-gets-spark-but-no-start&p=71063501


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

alright, thanks lol. i also need a new distributer cap. my friend dropped mine today and it cracked  it'll all be worth it in the end. 

and before you cut your door off, my dad is known as "car god" around here so i'll see if he has any insight on opening the door lol


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

The sawzall would make for some good Youtube:thumbup::laugh:


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

"Thanks Buggy:beer :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer: "
Look back up in the thread to my last post ,I added a _little_  more info:thumbup: .

:beer:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks a lot Buggy


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

i just read through that, i neglected to mention.. my motor is still in half... i'm setting it up now so i dont risk losing a shim inside the motor so the whole tdc stuff is useless. tim did say it has to be at 6:00 though (60 degreese) so i think i'm going to shoot for that and hope for the best


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

but achually, in one book, it says 60 degreese is for early type 4's and 90 degreese is for type 1's.... and the chilton manual just says 60......:facepalm:


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

Dayo jg  ,
"i just read through that, i neglected to mention.. my motor is still in half... i'm setting it up now so i dont risk losing a shim inside the motor so the whole tdc stuff is useless."
http://www.chircoestore.com/catalog/smf/index.php?topic=4895.msg36628#msg36628 
from
http://www.chircoestore.com/catalog/smf/index.php?topic=6883.msg43126#msg43126
Button up the engine _without_ the drive gear & it's shims preplaced , _after_ just dry installing it like you're doing to _just_ set the _depth_ of the dizzy .
Slide the shims over a long standard screwdriver shaft,grease 'em up,hold 'em up @ the handle,stick the screwdiver shaft down into the case then let the shims drop into place,rotate the crank to find _true TDC_ like Schell  (_still_ luv ya buddy:beer::laugh: ) shows,#1 intake-exhaust _& #2 intake_ valves loose ,now drop the drive gear into place _knowing_ that it's gonna rotate a little(~20*) _as_ it slides down into place = now you have #1 plug wire on the dizzy cap pointing between the back mounting stud on the fuel pump & crank pulley .
http://www.chircoestore.com/catalog/smf/index.php?topic=4149.0

:beer:


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

im not quite sure if you're really understanding what I'm getting at.....

When timed correctly, the rotor points to this notch on the body of the distributor when piston #1 is at top dead center. The firing order is 1-4-3-2. Even says it on the generator pedestal!









but what i'm asking is... where does the notch line up to? it's either 60 degreese from the case parting line or 90 degreese.










assuming this picture means it has to be 90 degreese?

sorry guys, just having a n00b moment:laugh:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

the notch is supposed to be at 4-5 oclock,roughly speaking pointing at the fule pump stand.

so when you look at the dizzy,#1 should be parallel with the gen stand.

keep in min the shaft is offset so it takes some go go to get everything lined up. if your case halfs are apart...you can do all this before you put it together to get the gist of how it works and times into the brass crank gear.

hope this helps.


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

some progress yesterday...got all the motor bit painted and set and all the inerds at the machine shop...body is cut and buffed:


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

tim, i asked chris vallone and he told me 009 distributers go to 4-5 and vaccum advance point towards #1 and sent me this video 




im getting so many diffrent awnsers :banghead::banghead:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

dude chris valone does not work on his cars ....his dad does.

when I speak of the notch i don't mean the shaft i mean the housing little notch...this must be at 4-5 oclock like oyur picture...as far as the shaft...well that ain't so easy with the motor together but it can be done..but you also need to know where it needs to be by looking at the base of the dizzy with it in it's proper rotor location...yep confusing....but not.

it's a little more to it than simply watching his video if your locating a dizzyshaft to position on an empty block,or a complete one....you can put the shaft where you hope but once you set the crank in the brass gear will mesh when it's ready and can turn it...throwing the "notch"in the hsaft out a whack again...ultimately the rotor/dizzy as well.


you must put the crank in then slide the shaft down to it...with a sort of guide by looking at at the botton of the dizzy to where the shaft face must be located...why i say this is you also need to rotate the crank to slide the cam it with ouit disturbing the crank gear and shaft mesh...get it?...

dude i can literally show you this..in second...do yourself a favor and don't over think it...take a ride down and I;ll show you on the race motor:beer: (well you don't drink,but I do!!!)


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

i'm just going to wait, it's pissing me off far too much than it should be. it'll be a bit before i can go down there again anyways. i took my girl out and spent over $100 for one night  and i have $27 to my name right now.. and i also need a .010 shim for the damn thing!

but it has nothing to do with the crank lol idk what that video had to do with it


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

You know what? Lets play a game for a little while. Post a picture that is better than that posted above you. 

This is a Knight and a witch.










The game is played such that the next person posts "XXXXXXX > Knight and a Witch" while keeping it related to the picture. You could say, for example, Two Ducks > One Witch. Or Meaning of Life > Holy Grail. Or USA > Britain. Whatever. Just play.


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

tim the enchanter > the rest of the characters


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

believe it or not, there's already a thread like the picture game in the off topic forum............DOTDOTDOT


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

Tim the Tool Man > Tim the Enchanter


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

Daftendirekte said:


> Tim the Tool Man > Tim the Enchanter


 I liked him better back when he was a coke head!!:laugh:


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

Dayo zzz  ,
"I was argueing with my daughters door on her bug."
Readdressing it _here_ because it started here zzz  .
The _big_ #1 that came from my Q's to the techs that were there Saturday(we run ~a 1/3 crew on weekends ) was "Do you have access to a local VW tech who who has access to & _knows_ how to use a _genuine_ VW scan tool http://www.google.com/search?um=1&hl=en&biw=1276&bih=802&q=vw scan tools&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=iw because all three facets of the operation of the door latch








interior release(#5)-exterior release(#27) & remote release(#'s 38-39) is _highly_ unlikely unless it's been pretty radically abused & neglected over time .
The scan tool tells you if it's an electronic problem rather than a physical one within or connected to that latch .
If that is the case though then,ya ,a sawzall or parting wheel on a grinder targeted directly at & through the striker plate(#10)(~$20 to replace) from the interior of the car would be the quickest way to go toward releasing the door & pulling it's layers of panels to get to the latch.

:beer:


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey guys what brand of oil do you run in your acs? I used to run Kendall but I went to my local advance to get some for the new engine (eventually it will go back together lol) and they no longer carry it. Ive checked everywhere in town and none of the stores seem to carry it... I asked about ordering it, but its kinda pricey to do that. Any suggestions?


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

I run Royal Purple in mine, I heard mobile1 is great and cheaper but have not run it.


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

at least your daughter achually wants to fix her car! there's people i know who want to buy a new car every time there's a problem, and it's not even hard ****. like one kid i know has an 88 cabrio that he was going to sell because it needed a fuel pump :laugh: morons.


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

& also i was always told to use 10w-40 and never synthetic oils, as they werent built to use them.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

I run straight 40weight in mine (always have) ill look into royal purple and mobile 1 though


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

I run 10w 40 full synthetic with rosiline zync additive and have'nt had any problems. Have you tried rotella straight 40w? The autozone here had it last time I was there.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

JDII said:


> I run 10w 40 full synthetic with rosiline zync additive and have'nt had any problems. Have you tried rotella straight 40w? The autozone here had it last time I was there.


I shall check... Thanks!


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

buggyman said:


> Dayo zzz  ,
> "I was argueing with my daughters door on her bug."
> Readdressing it _here_ because it started here zzz  .
> The _big_ #1 that came from my Q's to the techs that were there Saturday(we run ~a 1/3 crew on weekends ) was "Do you have access to a local VW tech who who has access to & _knows_ how to use a _genuine_ VW scan tool http://www.google.com/search?um=1&hl=en&biw=1276&bih=802&q=vw scan tools&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=iw because all three facets of the operation of the door latch
> ...


Thanks Buggyman!..Your efforts are much appreciated.My neighbor is actually a VW/Audi tech but he get's pissy if ya ask for help on car problems.I'll grab him and drag him and his scanner over to check it out....grinder on standbye.


----------



## blakiexcharles (Jul 2, 2008)

Valvoline VR-1 Race Oil for me. 
If its good enough for Outlaw Turbo bugs Its good enough for me.


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

I found an oil drum on craigslist. Was gonna use it to put waste in. 

Turns out, it was full to the brim with 20-50.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Daftendirekte said:


> I found an oil drum on craigslist. Was gonna use it to put waste in.
> 
> Turns out, it was full to the brim with 20-50.


I would just go dump that in the nearest creek, and cut your losses!:laugh:


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

Are you kidding? I've been using it for months. The guy wanted $40. For a 55 gallon drum full of clean motor oil? I can't waste that.

I've been using 20-50 since I rebuilt the motor. And it's not exactly available everywhere here.


----------



## pkelly944 (Sep 16, 2010)

I used Rotella 20-50 in my 944.. worked great for it


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Daftendirekte said:


> Are you kidding? I've been using it for months. The guy wanted $40. For a 55 gallon drum full of clean motor oil? I can't waste that.
> 
> I've been using 20-50 since I rebuilt the motor. And it's not exactly available everywhere here.


Yea joking man , great find. We buy oil buy the drum here on the yard and its bout $300-$350 a drum. 

PS side note it would cost you way more if you get caught dumping in a creek, have a heart save a fish.


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

This is an old hand pump drum. From like a Jiffy Lube in the 80's. This guy got it and never used it, didn't even realize it was full. 

The oil was clean though. Can't complain about that. Been changing it every few weeks though, and it's coming out cleaner and cleaner every time.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

JDII said:


> I run 10w 40 full synthetic with rosiline zync additive and have'nt had any problems. Have you tried rotella straight 40w? The autozone here had it last time I was there.


Wow synthetic. 


But I know some WalMarts carry rotella. That the oil to go with.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Citgo gas stations carry Rotella too.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

LooseNuts said:


> Wow synthetic.
> 
> 
> But I know some WalMarts carry rotella. That the oil to go with.


We run it in all our diesel equipment and road tractors here on the yard and wont use anything else, but as far as in your VW no personal experience just read alot of guys on the samba run it and luv it.


----------



## pkelly944 (Sep 16, 2010)

Advance Auto Parts carries Rotella as well.. can get 5 gallon buckets of it too


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

After whats been said and what I read on the samba I think Im gonna go for the rotella... Dad got the tins, block, and heater boxes painted this week so hopefully this weekend it will go together... (moms havin a yard sale saturday so It prob wont be then lmao)

Ill put some pics of the parts up later on my build thread


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

i'm starting to lose interest in aircooleds. i have lost alot of motivation to work on the car, mainly because i dont have money to put into it really. i've just been caught up in life that i dont even really think about the car anymore. i used to be able to just imagine myself cruising with my friends, the engine roaring, wind in my hair, the looks from pedestrians and get all the motivation in the world, but it just doesnt do it for me anymore. 
when you guys start losing interest, what do you do to get remotivated?

it's also because i'm kind of getting into motorcycles


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

I've been talking with a couple friends about turning a little Internet meme into something real. We have a secret Facebook group coordinating to perhaps film the creation of what may someday be Wat Racing Development. This includes all the stuff we've done as a joke (See - http://watracing.org/index.html) but there's an opportunity to make something legitimate. 

OR it's a pipe dream that we came up with because we're all in College, etc.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

justing1234 said:


> i'm starting to lose interest in aircooleds. i have lost alot of motivation to work on the car, mainly because i dont have money to put into it really. i've just been caught up in life that i dont even really think about the car anymore. i used to be able to just imagine myself cruising with my friends, the engine roaring, wind in my hair, the looks from pedestrians and get all the motivation in the world, but it just doesnt do it for me anymore.
> when you guys start losing interest, what do you do to get remotivated?
> 
> it's also because i'm kind of getting into motorcycles


I did the same thing, I was into a/c vws hard in the early 90's. my dad was into,em in the late 60's. I turned 16 he got back into'em. I owned 5 beetles when I got married kinda lost intrest sold 4 of'em and my dad sold his.I got rid of my last one 2009 and sold my tools (bad mistake).I thought I was done with'em. Last september I got the itch again and my wife bought me my 65, and now I am working on buying 2 maybe 3 more this week. My dad just bought a 61 yesterday and we are buying tools and loveing our cars again. I got a son on the way (due august) so the circle of life has started again.

I guess what I'm saying is ,I have never quit loving a/c vws but my passion to work on'em and drive'em comes in stages. The moral of the story is what ever you decide to do don,t sell your vw tools and dont ever think you are done with'em. they get in your blood for life.


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

my dad had like 13 baja's when he was my age. they were a dime a dozen back then! but i dont know, i feel like i'll be putting too much money into the car in the long run. but i dont want to sell it, because ive already invested so much into it. i think it might just be my unsolved dizzy problem, and my inability to drive and be unable to pick up parts.. speaking of which **** i forgot i was supposed to pick up a head today! i told tim i'd pick it up like 5 times now i keep forgetting! (sorry man! :laugh: ) i was concidering just having someone put my motor back together, because i really dont want to do it. i know im going to **** something up and im afraid it will be fatal. 

either do that, or sell the car, buy a rotted out pan, and mix in my new motorcycle interest with my vw fetish and make one of these bad larries right hurr






p.s. congratulations on having a kid! :beer:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

justing1234 said:


> my dad had like 13 baja's when he was my age. they were a dime a dozen back then! but i dont know, i feel like i'll be putting too much money into the car in the long run. but i dont want to sell it, because ive already invested so much into it. i think it might just be my unsolved dizzy problem, and my inability to drive and be unable to pick up parts.. speaking of which **** i forgot i was supposed to pick up a head today! i told tim i'd pick it up like 5 times now i keep forgetting! (sorry man! :laugh: ) i was concidering just having someone put my motor back together, because i really dont want to do it. i know im going to **** something up and im afraid it will be fatal.
> 
> either do that, or sell the car, buy a rotted out pan, and mix in my new motorcycle interest with my vw fetish and make one of these bad larries right hurr
> 
> ...


Thanks man and good luck wit your project.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Dude looks like a red neck Santa


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

I dont like seeing the chit chat thread down so far so up you go...


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

Show me your balls.


----------



## pkelly944 (Sep 16, 2010)

i prefer:










what do you guys recommend having done to the VW heads at a machine shop? what about cylinders?


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

Guise, is a full flow oil pump/filter worth the $60?


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

you mean one of these?
well i'd say so. ac's pretty much dont have any real filtration system so all the grit gets tossed around the oil. at least some gets filtered with them, and you dont need to change your oil so much. so i guess it's a win win.. win. cleaner engine, less oil changes, and you save the planet.... kind of.

i wanted to get one for my bug, but i had to make cuts, because i went over my budget in the planning stage but in the long run, it'll save me so much money on oil every (what, 300?) miles


and also, here's a cool trick, stick a neodymium magnet to the end of the twist off filter, and it will get 90% of engine shavings out of your case!


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

^^just make sure you buy a real deal one and not a knock off...the oil hole passeges do not line up!!! and also make sure you put it inthe right ditection...it only goes one way!!!!


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

alright, here's an opinion question. my brother and I are in an argument based on dailying an aircooled. i keep telling him if they were dailied back in the day,why can't they now? there are even a few people on here that still even daily theirs. my brother thinks you cant daily them because they overheat and he is stubborn on what he thinks.


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

I daily mine out here in socal and drive out to east san diego a couple of times a week where temps get to the triple digits in the summer.. I just keep an eye on things.. it was alomost 90 a couple f weeks ago and I got caught in a traffic jam for about 15 min.. She didnt overheat.. so as far as the overheating argument its not really an issue. Daily driving in the winer back there well I dont know about all that Ive been out here almost 20 years so no snow driving for me..:laugh:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

It all depends on you and your knowledge of an aircooled more today . Back in the day there were more mechanics for aircooled nationwide, I dont know about out west but here on the eastcoast its hard to find a good aircooled man to trust your ride with. The overheating part depends on your car also. I crusied Main street a couple of weeks ago stop and go traffic for about 20 min. My oil temp got to about 200-210. It is a 1915cc and they are more likely to heat up alittle faster ,but I made a left rode around and circulated some air and she was back to 160-180 in no time.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Mines a summer daily and, due to its big oil cooler (baja), it doent seem to get hot. That and I have a thermostat wired in with a waterproof electric fan on the cooler just in case it sits somewhere too long lol:laugh:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Padfan1 said:


> I daily mine out here in socal and drive out to east san diego a couple of times a week where temps get to the triple digits in the summer.. I just keep an eye on things.. it was alomost 90 a couple f weeks ago and I got caught in a traffic jam for about 15 min.. She didnt overheat.. so as far as the overheating argument its not really an issue. Daily driving in the winer back there well I dont know about all that Ive been out here almost 20 years so no snow driving for me..:laugh:


Non-winter driving prick!..90! still in the 30's at night here.:banghead:


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

your my boy danny!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

90 sounds soooo good...If I could sell my house for atleast what I paid for it..I'ld be a non-winter driving prick myself.Wouldn't hurt my feelings if I never saw snow again bro.


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

I daily drive mine every day. It's my only car. And it doesn't overheat. A few extra minutes a day examining the car to make sure what's right isn't about to go wrong isn't much either. Overheating isn't an issue if you know how anything about the cars - don't rev too high or too low and don't lean out the carb - keep the tin intact, hoses, etc. 

I walk around the back of the car when I get out and run my hand over the vents to make sure everything is normal. And alas, things are. My bug is a great daily, and your brother can deal with it.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

What a day. I got to call and set up appointments for general liability inspection, workmens comp audit, DOT audit, and DHEC stormwater audit!:banghead: On top of that I am in the middle of setting up 2 more LLC's for my transportation and holdings company. Got a meeting with my lawyer and CPA monday, And to top it all off it looks like the carshow tommorow and sat. will be rained on. Other than that its gonna be a good day!! 

Needed to vent a bit and thought this would be the thread to handle it.


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

JD thats exactly what this thread is for..


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Yup...even if I didn't understand a damn thing you said other than it's gonna rain.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

zzzdanz said:


> Yup...even if I didn't understand a damn thing you said other than it's gonna rain.


agreed


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

lol I ran that guy with the cabby off so bad he had his own thread deleted.. btw where has bryce been???


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

zzzdanz said:


> Yup...even if I didn't understand a damn thing you said other than it's gonna rain.


Thanks for the laugh man, I needed that today. It's all just part of running a business, just wish it didnt all happen at once, but thats usely how it goes. All or nothing.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

What kinda business are we running exactly?


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

http://providence.craigslist.org/cto/2377172189.html This is 1 of those days ya wish ya had 5g kicking around....that's a killer deal....Pad, I'll pm ya my paypal so you can toss me the cash:thumbup:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Bryce is probally hang'n out at some day care center handing out candy.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

zzzdanz said:


> What kinda business are we running exactly?


Metal recycling business.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

so all the crack heads rip copper out of houses and come see you:laugh:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Padfan1 said:


> lol I ran that guy with the cabby off so bad he had his own thread deleted.. btw where has bryce been???


pad you gotta quit the :bs: no time for jokes, this is a serious aircooled forum for people who share the passion for all things vw! even cabby chic cars. :laugh:

no disrespect to the owner if he's readin this, jus joke'n after a stressful day of work. :beer:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

zzzdanz said:


> so all the crack heads rip copper out of houses and come see you:laugh:


not so many crack heads anymore, seems to be methmouths these days.


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

lmao JD... after the way he behaved in his thread he will get no quarter from me.. it is on, if I had a white glove i would challenge him to a duel.. for his cabby's honor!!! :screwy: hopefully he is reading this and getting all  trying to bag on me because i live in socal.. lmao he is just bitter about living in nowhere pa!!!! i honestly hope he sticks around.. its pure gold.. i hope we have brightened your spirits today JD sounds like a rough one!! 

Dan.. I would be all over that 911, I almost picked up a 69 about 15 years ago that was in perfect unmolested condition.. I still kick myself..


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

on a serious note all the bad media about metal theft is a trip. The value they say this metal they steal is worth is :bs:. If I could find the person they get they'er prices from I would sell him all he wanted. My company works with the police daily, I hate a crook as much as the next guy. The real problem is this , we catch and prosocute crimnals as much as we can, but the same guy is back out in acouple of days sellin scrap again. I mean 100, 200 dollar fines and a slap on the hand aint much of a deturrant to a theif. I vote for stricter fines, and or punshiment if you ever gonna slow a thief down.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

> [if I had a white glove i would challenge him to a duel.. for his cabby's honor!!!/QUOTE]
> 
> lmao!! too-shay and again I say too-shay! If I was french I could spell it correctly.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

JDII said:


> pad you gotta quit the :bs: no time for jokes, this is a serious aircooled forum for people who share the passion for all things vw! even cabby chic cars. :laugh:
> 
> no disrespect to the owner if he's readin this, jus joke'n after a stressful day of work. :beer:


To be honest, the cabby guys the one who couldnt take a joke and told pad to stay the F outta his thread.... I believe he asked for an opinion on his beetle, then, after seeing our opinions on his other cars (also pictured) he told us he didnt want our opinions, and has subsequently deleted his thread.

But yeah a bit less noob-related:bs: would be nice... Warn the guys first, then attack!:laugh:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

I say we do like they do in Ahkem....Fahkem!....If I was working Pad,that 911 would already be here.


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

crestfallen said:


> To be honest, the cabby guys the one who couldnt take a joke and told pad to stay the F outta his thread.... I believe he asked for an opinion on his beetle, then, after seeing our opinions on his other cars (also pictured) he told us he didnt want our opinions, and has subsequently deleted his thread.
> 
> But yeah a bit less noob-related:bs: would be nice... Warn the guys first, then attack!:laugh:


JD was being sarcastic Crest he was all up in that thread too!!! I complimented 66.6% of his collection and asked a simple question (is that your girls cabby?) then he got all crazy.. its too late now Ive insulted his cabby and its pistols at dawn!!!! 

Now he is stuck, I will go out of my way to post on any thread he comments on... Im going Daft troll style on him!!!


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

Padfan1 said:


> lol I ran that guy with the cabby off so bad he had his own thread deleted.. btw where has bryce been???


trying to finish my degree. almost done, summer is on the way, the streets have been fixed. i ve been able to drive everyday for the last month. guess i missed some excitement? something about a girls cabby???haha



zzzdanz said:


> Bryce is probally hang'n out at some day care center handing out candy.


 haha, such an *******!!!!!


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

^^^ that should say A*S*S*H*O*L*E dan!


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm feeling the :heart: bro!..:laugh:


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

you missed a fun one Bryce...


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah, Pad should get into PR,,he has a way of connecting with people.


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

what can I say.. im a people person


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

Padfan1 said:


> what can I say.. im a people person


crap. oh well, did the tranny mounts, and all the brakes, including new lines last week. found out that my bearing wasnt going out, but that my axle nut was on finger tight on the left rear. 240 pounds of torque later, no more noise! stoked.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

brycefromspokane said:


> crap. oh well, did the tranny mounts, and all the brakes, including new lines last week. found out that my bearing wasnt going out, but that my axle nut was on finger tight on the left rear. 240 pounds of torque later, no more noise! stoked.


Bryce, you working on a beetle? I had loose axle nuts on the rear of my 73 when I was younger. I retightend'em, drove a while got loose again. Finally the rear drum just stripped out. I figured once it started strippin it just would work itself loose. Replaced the drums and no more problem.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Does anyone run real whitewalls anymore? I see alot of aircooleds running snap-ons. Not sayin anything is wrong with that, it's just I think real ones look better. Is it a prefrence or a cost thing?


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

JDII said:


> Does anyone run real whitewalls anymore? I see alot of aircooleds running snap-ons. Not sayin anything is wrong with that, it's just I think real ones look better. Is it a prefrence or a cost thing?


i say cost. go check out coker tire for some sticker shock. ******'s aint cheap, and done belong on anything newer then an oval. just my opinion.


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

agree, real ones do look better. cost is a lil issue when running them everyday, esp on something slammed tho. 135/15 true white walls run $170/180 a tire (if you can find em in the states), which is pretty much double what a normal 135 runs, and is IMO totally rediculous for such a small tire and the 165s run about $15/20 cheaper...odd yes. Portawalls have never failed me on my daily, came off, unseated and they actually look verrrry close to the real thing when installed correctly on the right tire. you really have to get close and possibly actually touch the portawall to confirm it isnt real if it is installed correctly. my pops runs coker whitewalls on his show rides and swears by them, and i agree they do look very good, but then again he isnt driving his every day. if cost wasnt an issue, real, old skool whitewalls are where its at!


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Cool, I have diamond back ww on my 65 135f, 165r, bout $680-700 for set got reciept at home. I just tryin to start another project for a daily and was wondering.


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

right on, right on! portas are the way to roll on a daily unless you have a bottomless bank account!


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

Glad your back around Bryce. Ever hear anything on those cb carbs? Just curious. I think I may try and take some photos of bugtastic this weekend so you guys can ge a laugh at my expense.. just remember she is a project... A daily driven one at that!!


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Padfan1 said:


> Glad your back around Bryce. Ever hear anything on those cb carbs? Just curious. I think I may try and take some photos of bugtastic this weekend so you guys can ge a laugh at my expense.. just remember she is a project... A daily driven one at that!!


Please proceed with the ic: You workin on tha miata? oh you did say she is a project.... cabby?... maybe?


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

lol its a cabby/ miata hybrid... dont be hatin


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Padfan1 said:


> lol its a cabby/ miata hybrid... dont be hatin


It's a hybrid! diesel electric? you on a quest for fuel milage too? maybe you could get one of them fiberglass bubbles like the guy in the 550 porsche spyder thread!


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

JDII said:


> It's a hybrid! diesel electric? you on a quest for fuel milage too? maybe you could get one of them fiberglass bubbles like the guy in the 550 porsche spyder thread!


diesel electric is for suckers.. mine is hamster/propane hybrid..


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Padfan1 said:


> diesel electric is for suckers.. mine is hamster/propane hybrid..


poor hamster... propane smells like a**

just b sure you put some t-bars on it


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Pad in a bubble....sounds about right.


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

zzzdanz said:


> Pad in a bubble....sounds about right.


Im in a glass case of emotion!!!!


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

ok ok, i apologise in advance for bringing this back up, but my case is back together at tdc, and i'm just about to install my vaccum advance dizzy. i was told vaccum advances are set to 7 1/2 degreese before tdc, and the rotor will point towards the #1 cylinder, which means the groove in the drive shaft (not the dizzy mark) will also point there at tdc, correct? meaning at tdc, i have to drop it in so it's pointing that way, which will line up the rotor when seated? and then i turn the body so the notch is even with that? and then after that, i need to line up the cap, #1 being closest to the pulley. 1 4 3 2 PLEASE tell me i got it right this time


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

do i need to make a video?...like the Valone hero....

dude just get in your g-dam car and come to the house and pick up your head,pulley and such and I will show you...bring your case and pieces and i walk you through it...stop beating yourself up for some thing so f--kin easy!!!


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

i know, it's just one little detail i'm missing. i'm working on it, i keep spending my car fund on my girl, (she's a little more important) so i cant really come down there so quickly. i start work monday so i'll have some extra $ snd be able to come down


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

be...ahh the ol girl friend thing...

better make a car fund bro or you won't have one...trust me.

you probably have it all set throw it together and see where it fall...if you don't like it remover it and re install it.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Sounds like someones mancard expired 05/13/11 at 8:49pm:facepalm: J/K dude good luck with the car, and tha girlfriend.

sounds to me like your best bet would be to hide some money and go see shell to get it done rite.


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

..he he wha she don't know won't hurt her


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

JDII said:


> Sounds like someones mancard expired 05/13/11 at 8:49pm:facepalm: J/K dude good luck with the car, and tha girlfriend.
> 
> sounds to me like your best bet would be to hide some money and go see shell to get it done rite.


JDII my man...:beer:..well played.


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

on day 1 i told her i told her i'd be cheating on her with a "fat chick" (superbeetle) and it's kind of become a joke between us, and a war between who gets to spend my money. haha but once i get working a real job with an actual income i can get back to work on the car


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

*cool pics*


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

its my vortex b day.. 10 years on the site!!!:wave:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

And here I am thinking I have no life...:laugh:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

congrats pad!!!

ben here for umma couple anyway...but only posted since Aug.

so it really doesn't count!!!:beer: for me


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Happy late Forum B-day pad! 

Had a bad day Sat. I got the car cleaned up ready to head to the show, had rain all around but decided to go since we been plannin for three months to attend. Car ran hot bout 5 miles from the place. Electric fan quit agian,and now my doghouse fan is squeelin. :banghead: Crept back home and put it in the basement. I was too pissed to even mess with it. I guess tomorrow I will begin trouble shootin the elec fan and pull the shroud and check out the fan. I got to try and get her ready to cruise down to SOWO this weekend.


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

Oh, Hai Guize

So, I've been giving this a lot of thought - how would one fit 8 cylinders into the physical space of an air cooled VW with little modification to the car itself?

I present to you preliminary design of the Daften K4 and K8, as done in Microsoft Paint


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

good luck making a case, crank, heads and... just about an everything else. :laugh:


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

I have access to Inventor, the AutoDesk Parametric program.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

that would be a wierd set of heads bro...:what:


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

JDII said:


> Happy late Forum B-day pad!
> 
> Had a bad day Sat. I got the car cleaned up ready to head to the show, had rain all around but decided to go since we been plannin for three months to attend. Car ran hot bout 5 miles from the place. Electric fan quit agian,and now my doghouse fan is squeelin. :banghead: Crept back home and put it in the basement. I was too pissed to even mess with it. I guess tomorrow I will begin trouble shootin the elec fan and pull the shroud and check out the fan. I got to try and get her ready to cruise down to SOWO this weekend.


Thats sucks JD!!!! I hope you can get it sorted out quick..


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Looks like you need four heads, and four 48 IDA's. Is it going to stay aircooled? It will be fun making room for a fan. Its already tight in there with four, you gonna have to pull the motor to change plugs with eight in there. 

You could design a small aircooled 8 cylinder radial for your beetle.


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

dont forget a fan shroud and all the tins. it took years to get the original bug motors from paper.. if you got an endless amount of dollars and ferdinand Porsche as your roommate, i say go for it lol


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

I SEE NO REASON WHY THIS CANNOT BE A REALITY

Except lolenginebalance


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

Looks like your heading toward a radial design


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

Hence I call it a half-radial - for ground clearance purposes, so that it's more adaptable for a car than a plane


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

i mean it's defenately possible, but you're just like some guy. it takes years and years of college, and training to be able to do the work. it takes a lot of knolage and precise numbers to rebuild an engine, just imagine the specs needed to build the engine itself. but im not one to crush dreams, if theirs a will there's a way. if you want to, **** it why not


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

wait a minute... is it in any way related to this thing?


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

Well DURRRR

That's why I'm in college. Mechanical Engineering.  I have my entire life ahead of me, but I have a dream of building my own car. From scratch. I'm calling it the Mellivora. And I'm like, why not? I rebuilt the my VW engine, and my K engine is pretty much inspired by it. 

I can dream, can't I?

Also, this


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

ooh alright lol go for it if you're getting the training


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Just a random moment here, but why is it high school kids become bada$$es on facebook? some kid with a 2010 v6 auto mustang (with rims so hes awesome) has challenged my bud with the 5.0 cobra 5speed mustang to a race at our local airport, and has done nothing but talk about how fast his 210hp, stock, mommy and daddy money mustang is for the last two days on there. I wonder if its something they feed these kids or what? Im only a few years older than him, but I dont remember being that immature at his age.

Just venting slightly:laugh:


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

I remember the Into-Cars kid in high school was gonna "teach" me how to "drive stick" and "drift" in his *stock* accord. Which he wrecked.

Ended up with a Sebring. Was so proud that he put "truck brakes" on it. 

I gave him a ride once, and we got to talking and he was playing the Into-Cars Know-Everything Cool Kid and saying "yeah people always talk about how they can shift without the clutch that's such bull**** that's impossible"

You tried it, eh, Tim?

"lol yeah just once but its retarded impossible"









^my face when I went the rest of the trip using the clutch only when stopped. 

By the way, Crest, if you want the Facebook Car Cool Kids group, add me. I'm in such a secret club. You may enjoy it.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Wanna borrow my lawn tractor and smoke him?....keys are in it bro:thumbup:


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

checking out for awhile. its soccer season, what can i say? up the sounders, f*ck the timbers.


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

I have no idea what your babbling about bryce!!!!!!


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

i HATEHATEHATE when teenagers drive new vehicles worth more than their parents' cars. teenagers drive like *******s, and they are going to beat up and wreck the car. i mean you can get an mk3 and lower it and get the same satasfaction as anything else on the road.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Proof! Proof damn you!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nj2dzJTT2Tg&feature=channel_video_title


Same kid. Same car. :thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

> up the sounders, f*ck the timbers.


:what: That will cause splinters!!!


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

Bryce, do me a favor and make sure Portland cries. 

Goddamnit I hate that town :facepalm:


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

does anyone else think the whole "you need to take spanish to get into college" thing is total b.s? im in spanish right now and i just realised i havent learned a single thing all year. 

joder esta mierda.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

You have to take it?...This country has gone to ****!


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

crestfallen said:


> Proof! Proof damn you!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nj2dzJTT2Tg&feature=channel_video_title
> 
> 
> Same kid. Same car. :thumbdown::thumbdown:


Send that link to the kids parents, or principal at school.Kid sounds like a ******...


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

I took it in Middle School. Also had to take Mexican history by default in Middle School.

80% of my school was immigrant/migrant. 

I for one don't like my Economics class. Everything wrong with the economy ever, apparently, is Bush's fault. :facepalm:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

zzzdanz said:


> Send that link to the kids parents, or principal at school.Kid sounds like a ******...


That car is SIC FAST, and its a stang too, @$%!! What Gives?? ..... Thank you Little Weezy, you are a great influence on my son :screwy:


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

my dad's old shop had a motto "speak english or get the **** out":laugh:


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

crestfallen said:


> Proof! Proof damn you!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nj2dzJTT2Tg&feature=channel_video_title
> 
> 
> Same kid. Same car. :thumbdown::thumbdown:



geese that kid flosses like nobody's buisness... and it's more annoying because nobody cares about what he's saying.. i would have loved a suburban to full out in front of him and he total the car.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

We had French and Spanish in HS but didn't have to take one or the other..we did have to take typing..yes on a typewriter...I went to college for music with people from all over the world..Spanish wouldn't have helped.


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

Found this kid's other account. Calls himself The Sexman.






To be honest, I'm gonna be filming some driving for another project, but I may spoof that Brostang video. For the hell of it.


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

It's amazing. The secret club I added Crest to today, prompted by that Brostang video, is tracking down him and the video uploader and forwarding it to their parents and to local law enforcement. 

No need to fear, the Internet is here.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

lmao! can we be a double secret club?
:laugh:


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

Trololo - This is why Bryce hates me. I'm being an Internet Cool Kid 

I added this Damien Pannett who uploaded that video. Guise, what should I do to his Facebook, if anything?

Already notified the parents of one of the kids of these shenanigans. Seen here










Could leave it at that, or I could be a punk and go further. What you say, A/C?


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

awh, dude that's f***ed up haha


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

You're a funny bastard...


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

Should mention that this is all out of Crest's hands, as he posted the original Mustang video in our secret club.

We decided to take action, not crest.


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

its not why i hate you daft, this is why i hate to love you.


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

good stuff by the way. had me laughing.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Daftendirekte said:


> Trololo - This is why Bryce hates me. I'm being an Internet Cool Kid
> 
> I added this Damien Pannett who uploaded that video. Guise, what should I do to his Facebook, if anything?
> 
> ...


What can ya possibly do to his facebook?..post some gay porn on there or something?

If I ever caught my girls driving like that tard (or acting like that tard) I'ld have to sell the cars and beat them.:laugh:...That tards old man is probally a f'n tard too.


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

In before the dad replies to me with "ACTUALLY IT'S MY MUSTANG AND IT'S A V8 GT YOU BUG DRIVING ******"

Honestly, I would have taken my Dad's prized, er, "muscle" car with some friends and driven over the speed limit. 

Then again, I wouldn't think it's all that bad-ass saying I'm going to "give". Or post it on youtube with the other video of me toking and rapping. :facepalm:


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

I cant read what it says on FB on my work comp ill have to wait til i get home..


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

I don't really know what's going on, but I like it  :laugh: 
:beer: :thumbup:


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey guys, on my weber, Im runnin f11 emulsion tubes with a single 40 on an epi manifold, Ive been told goin to f7s will help bottom end (it has a hesitation and runs rough until amost 2300rpms) and smooth it out. Can anybody confirm/add to this?
Thanks btw:thumbup:


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

A buddy of mine i dont see that often asked me how the bug was running, it felt really nice to say its running great..


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

gotta bump the chit chat thread... its too far down. I just cant have it under some clowns local cruise thread..


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

What up pad?:wave: TTT


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

living the dream JD!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Padfan1 said:


> living the dream JD!!!! :thumbup:


That's good to hear man, I count my self blessed daily. Lots of folks strugglin these days bro.


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

I hear that... we have been struggling for a while but I try to stay optimistic and be happy about what I am lucky enough to have. There is alot to be said for health and family... The lord sees fit to always make sure we get to the otherside ok and thats good enough for me..


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

Padfan1 said:


> I hear that... we have been struggling for a while but I try to stay optimistic and be happy about what I am lucky enough to have. There is alot to be said for health and family... The lord sees fit to always make sure we get to the otherside ok and thats good enough for me..


awesome. good to hear this.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

I should try that optimistic outlook.After losing my job due to my back exploding (4 discs) and having a 2nd surgery,I couldn't possibly go back to building houses.Been out since Feb.'10.
Last Thursday I blew it out again,doing absolutely nothing and gonna be going for a 3rd surgery.
The futures not looking to bright these days.

My surgeon says he can do disc replacement,so I said why not,if it will work.They put them in from the front..all ya guts come out,disc go in,place the guts back..kinda like a rebuild :laugh:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

zzzdanz said:


> I should try that optimistic outlook.After losing my job due to my back exploding (4 discs) and having a 2nd surgery,I couldn't possibly go back to building houses.Been out since Feb.'10.
> Last Thursday I blew it out again,doing absolutely nothing and gonna be going for a 3rd surgery.
> The futures not looking to bright these days.
> 
> My surgeon says he can do disc replacement,so I said why not,if it will work.They put them in from the front..all ya guts come out,disc go in,place the guts back..kinda like a rebuild :laugh:


Maybe when you wake up after surgery Chip Foose will be standing there with the crew playing Gasoline, " you've been Overhauled" 

Just had a guy here I work with had 2 or three disc fused in his lower back and a rod and screws put in. Good luck wit the surgery!!:beer:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Let's hope it's not Exzibit (how ever ya spellit) and I'm not roll'n on 20" dubs..Thanks bro!


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

Danz, I know you're old, but it's spelled "Xzibit". No 'E'

Well, I take that back. He seems to be on 'E' quite a bit.

Also, reminds me of a Jalopnik post last week

http://jalopnik.com/5803817/xzibit-pimped-my-500-buick-and-i-sold-it-for-18k


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm gonna have to work on my ghetto name spelling.:thumbup:


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

*feelers*

wellhp, this is depressing. i'm seriously taking the selling of my project into consideration. i just dont have motivation, or the time to play with it anymore. i've been in over my own head since day one. 

is anyone in the New England area interested in a 1972 super beetle project? 1641 motor 75% built, all parts in boxes dual kadron 40's, (solex) too much to list. . im really only thinking of getting what i put into it ($1500) back, so pretty reasonable.

but note: this is only a feeler, not really a final "for sale". 

i mean ive got my whole life ahed of me, i dont really need to do a restoration NOW, especially when i dont have the funds,or experience. yes, yes a project is the learning experience, but still, no money.

possible trade for rigid frame bobber?
let me know.


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

Okay guys.... I need your help......BAD!

It's starting to get unbearable here (AZ Heat :thumbdown:  ) and I waited TOO long to find a Thermador/Old School Swamp Cooler....

(pic for reference)









I know they're available here and there, on ebay/thesamba/craigslist(rarely). Someone suggested JC Whitney, to which I've had no luck after calling many times hoping for a 'classic car person' to explain the apparatus...most people don't really know what they are.....

So I'm wondering if there's ANY possibility whatsoever someone on here might know of any reproduction companies that make new ones.....I can't afford NOS and I'm worried about ebay used stuff, I don't want this thing for looks, it's going to make driving bearable so I definitely need it to work properly. 

That or if anyone knows of someone selling operating units for decent prices - I'd kill for a link

Thanks in advance if you guys have ANY leads at all.....I really really appreciate it :thumbup: :beer: 

:heart:

one from the recent Bugorama Show in Phx

Extra clean early big window Bug by acetate337, on Flickr


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Buggyman might be able to help ya out..shoot him a PM :thumbup: I have a lot of time on my hands, I'll start hunting something down.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

http://www.autoairandaudio.com/newlay/vintage2.html I wonder if something from here could work with a little thought.


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

zzzdanz said:


> Buggyman might be able to help ya out..shoot him a PM :thumbup: I have a lot of time on my hands, I'll start hunting something down.


Awesome!! Thank you so much brotha
:thumbup:


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

zzzdanz said:


> http://www.autoairandaudio.com/newlay/vintage2.html I wonder if something from here could work with a little thought.


not sure if I have the technical know-how to fabricate my own contraption 
....not that it's a super intricate design.....I just want SOMETHING that will work and look kinda retro

I really appreciate you lookin around for me! :beer:


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

So, found a buyer for that White bug. Turns out to be a kid my age who's dad runs a VW restoration shop. 

But, took the wheels off of it. I know they look better, but I dunno if they look _good_


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

I... I think I like em.:screwy:

Idk man, It looks good with both sets honestly...

keep em and run them for something different maybe?


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

I was afraid they'd be too flashy for a car that's half primer and half rattle can. Not I'm not...

The tires site wider, too. The tires, themselves, are stock dimension, but the wheels set them out from under the fender, which I really like. 

I dunno. They look... I'm okay with them.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

She looks like she's sitting really high...I kinda dig'em..dunno


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

acetate909 said:


> not sure if I have the technical know-how to fabricate my own contraption
> ....not that it's a super intricate design.....I just want SOMETHING that will work and look kinda retro
> 
> I really appreciate you lookin around for me! :beer:


No worries man....It's looking like Samba or Ebay might be your only choices.


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

"Buggyman might be able to help ya out"
_Thanks_ zzz  ,
Sure enough I was already searchin' around a little for 909  before you posted that up .
So I searched a little more & sure 'nuff ,no _easy_ answer 909 ,pretty much just keepin' our ears to the ground to see if somethin' pops up.

http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy&...=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=de26a2d07a1966b3
Yup ,even looked into http://www.thermador.com/about/heritage 

Since you're border town bound:thumbup: have you checked with the other good doods @ http://www.chircoestore.com/ 
http://www.chircoestore.com/catalog/smf/index.php?board=5.0 
maybe under another name 909?(HMMMM! ,someone just posted it up there ).

Best bet would be to go to as many local VW,& _non-VW_ cars shows & swap meets as possible,non-VW also because swamp coolers were originally used on american cars as well ,so that just broadens your search base ,it pretty much comes down to "knowing someone who knows someone else" or is a better search hound:laugh: than I am.

On a _little_ different note zzz  ,http://www.autoairandaudio.com/newlay/vintage2.html is a vintage air conditioning company which brings back to my older than dirt:facepalm::laugh: mind both:
DPD http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy&...gc.r_pw.&fp=de26a2d07a1966b3&biw=1259&bih=802 
& VPC (Volkswagen Products Corperation) http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy&...gc.r_pw.&fp=de26a2d07a1966b3&biw=1259&bih=802 
_real_:laugh: A/C systems which we installed back in the late 60's/70's/& early 80's.
Worth a look into pulling that off in a little more modern/efficient & solid setup 909  .

:beer::beer:


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

She's not sitting higher than before. :/


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Buggyman(and his old as dirt mind :laugh is the search king!..


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

So thats a negative on bites for the bug? Arrgh I hate using craigslist.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey guys, had a great time at the bugout. Got 1st in class, and more importantly, met miss bugout lmao

pics


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

someone get that kid some food oasap!!!:laugh:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

crestfallen said:


> Hey guys, had a great time at the bugout. Got 1st in class, and more importantly, met miss bugout lmao
> 
> 
> > Crest there's a joke about "More than meets the eye" somehow in that photo!! :laugh:
> ...


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

acetate909 said:


> Okay guys.... I need your help......BAD!
> 
> It's starting to get unbearable here (AZ Heat :thumbdown:  ) and I waited TOO long to find a Thermador/Old School Swamp Cooler....
> 
> ...



I saw an ac kit on the samba earlier today for 500 bucks and thought of you go search it


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

the best thread on here is falling too far down.. up you go!


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

back to the tooooopp!!!! daft, i think they look really good. bug needs more low tho. just my opinion. pad, post some flick of the bug!!!!


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

buggyman said:


> "Buggyman might be able to help ya out"
> _Thanks_ zzz  ,
> Sure enough I was already searchin' around a little for 909  before you posted that up .
> So I searched a little more & sure 'nuff ,no _easy_ answer 909 ,pretty much just keepin' our ears to the ground to see if somethin' pops up.
> ...


 
dude you are the effing man!!! Thank you so much Buggy! :thumbup: seriously 

I'm coming to the same conclusions looking around, I was actually just in ABQ and got a lead on one but it ended up being a dead end, Chirco doesn't have anything like that and aren't super helpful to the guys who don't hang out with them on a regular basis (me) 

That's funny you went to the Thermador Heritage site, I'm almost positive I got to that page somehow before too   

I WAS thinking about an actual A/C but my Square is a rust bucket and any major work like that would be a waste unfortunately  I wish I could have some modern unit, it would make life sooo much nicer here in Tucson (****hole!!!) 

The domestic front was also something I was thinking would be a good resource, I'm thinking that 'rolling the dice' is gonna be the best bet in acquiring one of these bad boys  

Again Thank You SO very much for your help on the search, I truly appreciate it......back to the ebay/CL grind I suppose :thumbdown: 

Anything pops up you happen to see, I'll make it worth your while if you shoot me a line!  :beer:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

here's a cool vid....see if it works: 
http://s195.photobucket.com/albums/z21/rickn1453/401-Restos/?action=view&current=MVI_2178.mp4 

some time ago i think like 2yrs...before i smoked the trans. 

after this I put another box in it and putt the maroon 2 tone on it...and blew another trans 2 weeks leter...since then nothing but headaches....


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

Hey Bryce, yeah, I'm leaving tonight. Not gonna be in Woodburn tomorrow. 

But if you still want those eyelids, I should be at the Rose City Bug-In.


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

Dayo 909  , 
"I was actually just in ABQ and got a lead on one but it ended up being a dead end" 
Ya ,the one Tom  found just _happened_ to have been picked up _at the same time_ we were talkin' about it,dangit! 

"Chirco doesn't have anything like that" 
Nope,& AFAIK noone else either at the retail level,but! ,as Tom  points out & what I was also silently thinking "I would think that an enterprising person with sheet metal equipment and experience could do themselves some good" ,given the links that're available + a little camera & tape measure time on ones that you _do_ run across at shows would go a _long_ way toward starting up a side business of your own fabricating _new_ ones to sell:sly: . 

"and _aren't_ super helpful to the guys who don't hang out with them on a regular basis (me)" 
Then since they're _that_ local to you(I'm in Anaheim,CA & never had the chance to pop in there in person ) I'd pop in every now & then to just say "Hi!" because I've had _nothing_ but _positive_ feedback in my efforts to help out there just as one of the long distance forum members. 
http://www.chircoestore.com/catalog/smf/index.php?topic=4472.0 

"Anything pops up you happen to see, I'll make it worth your while if you shoot me a line:beer: " 
Will do!  

:beer:


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

So someone wanted some ideas for their computer graphics final exam. The assignment was to create a fictitious CD album cover. 
01 
A fellow created this, based on The Fast and the Furious 










And so, I created this in response 










Yeah, that was a good way to burn 6 minutes.


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

Oh, and a Sequel because I can.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Trouble shooting my cooling fan pointed to a faulty oil temp fan switch. I guess maybe the wires on the bi-metal switch come loose. It looks good I heat it up you can here it click but the ohm meter still reads infinity (open). So I also took out the alt and the fan would move bout a 1/4" when you stop it and it also wobbled when turning. I also checked out the fuel line behind the shroud and for some reason p/o was running a fuel filter on each carb. That seems like it would just complicate matters and cause problems if one side got dirty, more chance for leeks, just madke no sense to me. Also found my oil leaks at both valve covers , top of the motor is clean and dry not leaks at factory cooler.

I got online w/ chirco and ordered a new oil temp fan switch, fuel filter, welded and balanced fan, and bolt on vavle covers w/ recommended gasket sealer.I will pick up some fuel line here local and get to work soon as my parts arrive.

Yall have a great day and be blessed. Stay positive no matter how hard it gets, you got to keep your head up. Me and the wife 30 weeks tommorow and looking forward to the arrival of my son who will be aircooled till he dies. Daddy got to give his rides to someone.

Hows that for some chit chat?:wave:


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

ok, im back in. ive decided to just suck it up, keep working on my project and see how i like it when its running. im also thinking about a german look, because they are alot cleaner looking. 
but if im going to take that route, thinking ahed, how is the market for a german look if i were to go sell it in 5 years? like for a cal look at least i could make it stock again to an extent.


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

justing1234 said:


> ok, im back in. ive decided to just suck it up, keep working on my project and see how i like it when its running. im also thinking about a german look, because they are alot cleaner looking.
> but if im going to take that route, thinking ahed, how is the market for a german look if i were to go sell it in 5 years? like for a cal look at least i could make it stock again to an extent.


welcome back bro.. keep wrenching youll get there. as far as reslae, a clean bug is a clean bug. if you do the work right youll get a decent amount back out of it.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

I think your market is smaller ,super vs standard, but you find the right person you will get a decent return.

My thougt process for the future only involves selling as a last resort. I want to buy more hopefully own 20 aircooleds someday. Gotta have dreams if you plan on going anywhere.

My parts are supposed to be in from Chirco tomorrow  Then I can get Annabelle back on the road.


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

im probably just going to keep it for the most part stock, so i could still return it to somewhat stock, in case a "purist" wanted to buy it


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

keep em simple and they'll sell for sure....start dumping in cash and expect to get 1/3 of what you have into it!!


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

Hey Tim, are you planning on being at the Bug In on Sunday?


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Time to put it back together. And try to uncomplicate some things.:wave:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

Raf' talking about Litchfield?

if so...yep leaving sat for the afternoon out there in CT then visiting the campground and heading back to the bed and breakfast afterwards...trying to hammer out my car and we're down to the wire...the trailer ain't coming til fri...i have to emply out the camaro and switch with my car...

gotta build the motor first and dial it in before i can do anything!! now thats some pressure...got a few guys coming along sat and sunday:

some entries for the day:

Dave-'66 vert-mild custom,beetle 
Kurt-'72 ghia vert-mild custom,ghia
Jon-'59 rag -mild custom,beetle
Don-stock-'62 beetle-stock '67 down,beetle
Mark-'63 vert-stock '67 down,beetle

some possibles:
Rob-'64 bettle-mild custom '67 and down,beetle
Glenn-'63 vert-stock '67 and down,beetle
Tim-'56 Rag-daily driver,beetle
jeff-'73 beetle-stock '68 and up,beetle
Cliff-'68 beetle-stock '68 and up,beetle
mine-'65 chassis car-radical custom


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

pad, what did you do to piss off supreme guido, or what ever his name is? the little guy with the cabby? sure is easy to rile him up.


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

lol Bryce, I teased him about his cabby. He got very offended and things got a bit wordy as they tend to do. I go out of my way now to try and keep up with his threads and put my .02 in..


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

question? This is the first dual carb motor I have owned. Is there something I need to do to keep my manifolds tight. The right one got loose and began to suck air in at the head so I tightend it back up and all was well. bout a month later the left did the same thing. Car runs great but after sitting and cooling all night they seem to get loose. What should I torque the nuts to? Do you use loc-tite or something. Is this normal problem?


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

JDII said:


> question? This is the first dual carb motor I have owned. Is there something I need to do to keep my manifolds tight. The right one got loose and began to suck air in at the head so I tightend it back up and all was well. bout a month later the left did the same thing. Car runs great but after sitting and cooling all night they seem to get loose. What should I torque the nuts to? Do you use loc-tite or something. Is this normal problem?


dont use the red locktite, but definetly invest in a torque wrench,i learnd that the hard way with my rear axle nuts not being the right specs.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

brycefromspokane said:


> dont use the red locktite, but definetly invest in a torque wrench,i learnd that the hard way with my rear axle nuts not being the right specs.


thanks bryce, I guess i should check my books to get the correct torque. Axle nuts I know I stripped a drum before too. I just had the thought here while I was at work. I guess my main question was is this something I need to keep a check on, or once I torque them will I be good?


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

JDII said:


> thanks bryce, I guess i should check my books to get the correct torque. Axle nuts I know I stripped a drum before too. I just had the thought here while I was at work. I guess my main question was is this something I need to keep a check on, or once I torque them will I be good?


in my experience, unless you have somehow stripped the bolt, torque should keep it right. its just like anything else, once you start monkeying outside of how the factory intended it to be, things get weird. plain and simple. ask schell or dan about the blue locktite tho, it might be ok.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

brycefromspokane said:


> in my experience, unless you have somehow stripped the bolt, torque should keep it right. its just like anything else, once you start monkeying outside of how the factory intended it to be, things get weird. plain and simple. ask schell or dan about the blue locktite tho, it might be ok.


thats what i figured. I wondered if since its not factory if they torqued them more. If no one else reads and replies tonight I might start a thread tomorrow. I know someone on here has had experience wit it at one time or another. This is one of them things books dont talk about.:thumbup:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

read last night 14 foot lbs for manifold nuts. I will get the torque wrench out and torque them all sunday hopefully. It's hard to find time to mess wit my car right now between work and getting ready for the arrival of my son. I expect there will be even less time once he is here.  31 weeks this morning we gettin close.

I got to get to work I'll holla at all yall latereace: 

bryce, thanks for the help.


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

anytime dude, congrats on becoming a dad!


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

congrats on the lil JD!!!!


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

acetate909 said:


> dude you are the effing man!!! Thank you so much Buggy! :thumbup: seriously
> 
> I'm coming to the same conclusions looking around, I was actually just in ABQ and got a lead on one but it ended up being a dead end, Chirco doesn't have anything like that and aren't super helpful to the guys who don't hang out with them on a regular basis (me)
> 
> ...


$300 on Samba today


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Padfan1 said:


> congrats on the lil JD!!!!


Thanks pad it's my first and only. Another air-cooled man coming soon


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/detail.php?id=1152641 another 1


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

And another http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/detail.php?id=1152561


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

wow mods deleting threads on here is our beloved chit chat thread next?? Mods please go back in your holes and leave this forum alone to those who frequent it. Thanks


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

It is muddy! Found a big muddy turn around for the natural gas rigs out here and couldnt resist lol


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Damn man! Ya gonna have to break her down now for a good scrubbing:laugh:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Just dropping in to say hello. :wave:


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

happy fathers day to all the fellow dads on the forum..


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

:laugh:


zzzdanz said:


> Damn man! Ya gonna have to break her down now for a good scrubbing:laugh:


I think Ima leave it muddy for a while... It rains too much anymore to keep it clean and its kinda fun to see the faces on other car show guys around here. I saw one of them today who had his corvette out and he was really freakin out lmao. "Holy crap its muddy! You are gonna clean it right?":thumbup:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Figured you'ld clean her up toss her on a trailer and tow her around town man...just bust'n balls:laugh:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Happy Fathers to all the Dads on here..JD you're close enough..:beer:


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

zzzdanz said:


> Figured you'ld clean her up toss her on a trailer and tow her around town man...just bust'n balls:laugh:


Trailers r evil bro...


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Happy fathers day back at all y'all . May you all be blessed with many more. 

Thanks Dan, it,s my first year as one and I can,t wait to hear it from him!


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Nothing in the world like it..if I was 10 yrs younger I'ld give it a go a cpl more times.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

zzzdanz said:


> Nothing in the world like it..if I was 10 yrs younger I'ld give it a go a cpl more times.


Man, me and the wife been together 18yrs, married 14 and this is my first. We figured we were ready for something new. Its amazing how much or lives and just our whole outlook on it has changed already. it's been great.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Well 18yrs of practice paid off for ya bro.Give the wife a breather and back at it.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

zzzdanz said:


> Well 18yrs of practice paid off for ya bro.Give the wife a breather and back at it.


FO SHO!! Im a slow learner.:laugh:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

http://boston.craigslist.org/nos/cto/2450985917.html Ok who's the bigger idiot? The guy who thinks his bug is worth that or the guy who's thinking about buying it?:screwy:


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

zzzdanz said:


> http://boston.craigslist.org/nos/cto/2450985917.html Ok who's the bigger idiot? The guy who thinks his bug is worth that or the guy who's thinking about buying it?:screwy:


35000 what? seashells or pop can tabs? Ha! If that sells than Im sellin my car for 45k!:laugh:


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

one to many zeros on there


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

I am having a good morning. Negotiations have started back up for my next projects. I have been working on this for about 6 months. one of the cars has cost me a couple nights of sleep, but it will all be worth it if we can get these three women to come to an agreement:banghead:.:laugh:

I will post up pics if and when this all goes through.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

"can get these three women to come to an agreement."

Pad,Bryce,and ? ...was to easy.:laugh:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

zzzdanz said:


> "can get these three women to come to an agreement."
> 
> Pad,Bryce,and ? ...was to easy.:laugh:


Now I know what padfan stands for it a monthly game changer.:laugh: I'm  with bryce he talked so manly to everyone

I am arranging for the pick-up and delivery of my two a/c's now. I get that set hopefully this afternoon I will be signing a title and startin a title serch for the other. pics comin asapeace:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Do we get a hint?...23 window?..'51 split?......opcorn:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

zzzdanz said:


> Do we get a hint?...23 window?..'51 split?......opcorn:


Close!!! no just a 57 oval and 63 DC both been barned since the 70's


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

SOB..only thing in the barns around here is horse sheet!


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

zzzdanz said:


> SOB..only thing in the barns around here is horse sheet!


 looks like we have storms moving in here, that will delay things a bit.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

What's another day when they been sitting that long.


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

u two make my balls itch


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Padfan1 said:


> u two make my balls itch


I heard some women on the west coast had those:facepalm::laugh:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

JDII said:


> I heard some women on the west coast had those:facepalm::laugh:


Well played Sir..well played..:laugh:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Beautiful day to be out pulling some glass for me JD..I'll PM ya the Addy to ship to.:thumbup:


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

zzzdanz said:


> Well played Sir..well played..:laugh:


 ganging up on me now?? et tu JD????


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Give me a hug man!


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

you got that stinkbugz guy thinking we arent friends!!!!:screwy:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm just an innocent bystander man.:thumbup:


----------



## Shandrew2 (Jan 16, 2009)

*Input on Wheels*

Yo zzzdanz what would you like to see for my wheel set up since you hate the the black lol. Just wanted to get an idea of what anyone thinks I should shoot for. I already have a pretty good idea but let's see what you got!


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm just not a fan bro..wasn't trying to be a d!ck...Nice looking car.If I was gonna do black, maybe a BBS with black mesh and polished lip


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Pad you know I be kid din man. Dan is just trying to talk me out of the parts he needs for his bus. 

Dan that guy picked up that bus Friday but I may get another while the price is up. My two new projects are not mine yet they are havin to replace a lost title.hopefully tomorrow.

Pad We just get board and talk chit to see how fast you will respond. where is Bryce?


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Dudes got a lot of nerve taking my parts he paid for....Bryce is probally off playing trick or treat again at the play ground


----------



## Shandrew2 (Jan 16, 2009)

no worries, i'm just glad to have wider than og stock wheels at the moment. although i am considering the polished aluminum empi deep dish


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

He picked it up, and then wants to complain about what he paid for it. I won't be selling him any more.

You sure Bryce is trick or treating, or did gaybino make that unexpected trip out to the west coast and handle his business!


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

I think you should insist he brings it back then...Maybe Gaybino and Bryce are road trip'n in the cabby dressed like batman and robin


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

zzzdanz said:


> I think you should insist he brings it back then...Maybe Gaybino and Bryce are road trip'n in the cabby dressed like batman and robin


Now that is a dynamic duo!:facepalm:


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

zzzdanz said:


> I think you should insist he brings it back then...Maybe Gaybino and Bryce are road trip'n in the cabby dressed like batman and robin


i literally lol'd


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

Wow our boy CFvwtuner is swinging the big mod stick now.. locking threads for no reason... :thumbdown: he probably deleted the other thread too..


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

Padfag, I LOVE that you have a "issue" with me, I absolutely LOOOOVE it! Tooooo hilarious! Now that's grounds to "LOL"! Cheers my western friend! opcorn:opcorn:



wait.......lets put a stop watch on this one.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

What up GAybino? Did you and Bryce have fun?:laugh:

You got them T-bars yet?


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Padfan1 said:


> Wow our boy CFvwtuner is swinging the big mod stick now.. locking threads for no reason... :thumbdown: he probably deleted the other thread too..


maybe we should refrain from speaking of womens undergarments!


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

Yeah, we had a blast! It was a nice lil 10,000 mile journey round trip. Lots of big tittied, fat assed western sluts we're beggin' for rides left and right. Crazy right? 

Yep, pre-fabbed a set of DUAL t-bars on the front and back just for you JD, pics of that mess will be up soon! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

> Lots of big tittied, fat assed western sluts we're beggin' for rides left and right.


Gaybino... Men was bad enough ,but fat men with bit tits is just sick....:laugh:

T-bars:thumbup: hurry wit them pics


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Good afternoon all.


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

Now thats grounds for a "LMFAO" :thumbup:


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

JDII said:


> Gaybino... Men was bad enough ,but fat men with bit tits is just sick....:laugh:
> 
> T-bars:thumbup: hurry wit them pics



lol.... ughhh gaybino, i think of things to say then just remember you are driving around the woods of PA blasting ABBA in your cabby and just leave well enough alone.. :wave: nice to see you in the only thread that we are both in that wont get locked.. :thumbup:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

GAYBINO THE DANCING QUEEN. :facepalm:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

> [nice to see you in the only thread that we are both in that wont get locked../QUOTE]
> 
> Dont press your luck young man... says CFvwtuner!!!:laugh:


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

Padfan1 said:


> lol.... ughhh gaybino, i think of things to say then just remember you are driving around the woods of PA blasting ABBA in your cabby and just leave well enough alone.. :wave: nice to see you in the only thread that we are both in that wont get locked.. :thumbup:



Love me or hate me-----Either way, you're still thinking of me!


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

:laugh:


JDII said:


> GAYBINO THE DANCING QUEEN. :facepalm:


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

hey, neat, another f ucking tool hanging out. welcome guido gaybino's brother PSU. just waiting for someone to call him out im sure.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Huray Bryce is alive... Good to hear you survived the road trip and did'nt loose your charm:laugh:


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

if any one ever came to my town to "handle business", they would die from boredom as soon as they hit the city limits. i win by default.


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

bryce, bryce, so quick to judge....one day you'll grow up.....SMH :screwy:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

brycefromspokane said:


> if any one ever came to my town to "handle business", they would die from boredom as soon as they hit the city limits. i win by default.


lol that's funny


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> bryce, bryce, so quick to judge....one day you'll grow up.....SMH :screwy:


not quick to judge. PSU is a **** on alot of levels. im sure you guys will get along.


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

JDII said:


> Huray Bryce is alive... Good to hear you survived the road trip and did'nt loose your charm:laugh:


haha! yep. maybe if i had a real job i would be able to be around here more. oh, and dan, i love you.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

"According to its boosters, Spokane, with a metropolitan area population of 300000, is endowed on all sides with lakes and forests that offer scenery ..." 

bryce you fish? I use too 3-4 days a week but when I changed jobs its like 3-4 times a month now.


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

JDII said:


> "According to its boosters, Spokane, with a metropolitan area population of 300000, is endowed on all sides with lakes and forests that offer scenery ..."
> 
> bryce you fish? I use too 3-4 days a week but when I changed jobs its like 3-4 times a month now.


yep! i go at least once a month with the kids. my in laws live about 20 miles north at loon lake. lots of silver's, kokanee's, and small mouth bass. did you fall asleep reading the description of my town,hahaha


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

brycefromspokane said:


> not quick to judge. PSU is a **** on alot of levels. im sure you guys will get along.


Bryce bringing heat right out of the box.... I dont recall anything happening with PSU??? Maybe
my memory is going in my old age??


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Padfan1 said:


> Bryce bringing heat right out of the box.... I dont recall anything happening with PSU??? Maybe
> my memory is going in my old age??


No idea who he is... but he PM'd me a bit ago. See below;



brycefromspokane said:


> so either your pals with gaybino, or youre cruising for dude. probably both.





brycefromspokane said:


> not quick to judge. PSU is a **** on alot of levels. im sure you guys will get along.


Do I even know you?


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

air cooled chit chat yes?


not relevent boys


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

Padfan1 said:


> Bryce bringing heat right out of the box.... I dont recall anything happening with PSU??? Maybe
> my memory is going in my old age??


it didnt happen in the forum. he came to the defense of some slag from my town. he was going to come to spokane and flex, but never did.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm teary eyed Bryce!..I feel the love.:laugh::laugh: Thought we were gonna see ya face on a milk carton soon bro.

I need to ask thou...were you Batman or Robin?


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

zzzdanz said:


> I'm teary eyed Bryce!..I feel the love.:laugh::laugh: Thought we were gonna see ya face on a milk carton soon bro.
> 
> I need to ask thou...were you Batman or Robin?


pssshh, batman dude. and just to clarify, i was pitching as well.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

atta boy!


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

brycefromspokane said:


> it didnt happen in the forum. he came to the defense of some slag from my town. he was going to come to spokane and flex, but never did.


"i see your reeeeeeaaalll close to pitt. ill be there next week."

you mean the PM you sent me??

"i cant wait!! hit me up asap!!"

and my response??


Get a life dude. :facepalm:


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> "i see your reeeeeeaaalll close to pitt. ill be there next week."
> 
> you mean the PM you sent me??
> 
> ...


actually no dummy, i was talking about PSU. sorry i didnt hit you up. i was to busy eating primanti's and drinking iron city and having fun to worry about your sorry ass, your states crappy soccer team, or you gay cabby. maybe next time.


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

if you feel the need to continue, please keep it in the pm's A S S H O L E. this is the chit chat thread, not the high school tuff guy thread. thats the mk4 forum.


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

mk iv forum hehehehe


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

brycefromspokane said:


> yep! i go at least once a month with the kids. my in laws live about 20 miles north at loon lake. lots of silver's, kokanee's, and small mouth bass. did you fall asleep reading the description of my town,hahaha


nope what I copied was all I read, It was too early for bed? I have to fish ,it helps to get away and chill out every now and then, heck catching a fish is just a bonus.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

> pssshh, batman dude. and just to clarify, i was pitching as well.


fast ball inside, followed by a change-up.... poor robin!:what:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Ok..so there's a dude on Samba who lives up in Nh. rebuilding his bus motor.Dudes looking for some place in N.E. to do the machine work...I give the dude a link to 1 place in Boston and with in mins. I'm getting PM's..."get a post count before giving advice"...ummm,I gave a link not advice.

Another guy who swears it has to be done at RIMCO in Ca...what do they have? a German magic wand?...WTF would a guy from Nh. who wants to rebuild his stock stuff have to send his sheet to Ca. for!?!.

I realize the Ca. guys think their sheet doesn't stink but seriously....RIMCO will do it for $1 million and ya first born..ya have to go there or they'll be junk, blahhhhhh.

And this dude was talked into using German Supply in Canada to get parts from!?!?..they've had his $1900 since March....Why the F would ya order anything from Canada?...The douchebagery on that site just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

THAT'S WHY I JUST READ AND LOOK AT PICS OVER THERE MOST OF THEM PEOPLE ARE WAY TOO UPTIGHT AND BILLY BAD A$$ FOR ME TO TALK WITH.:screwy:

THATS WHY I LIKE THIS PLACE... IT'S FUN AND INFORMATIVE.:thumbup:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

I got a kick out of the "get a post count"...w/e...Yeah, I've been lurking there for yrs...To many pecker heads over there for me....There telling the dude to get his stock motor blueprinted and balanced and blahhhh...w/e


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Check this thing out http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/cto/2464723185.html


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

thats killer. there is a guy here in spokane with the original volksrod that kent fuller built in the late 60's. my buddy russ drove it back from california and the kingpin tried to back it self out. its a blast to drive tho. the front wheels dont like to stay on the ground.


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

zzzdanz said:


> Ok..so there's a dude on Samba who lives up in Nh. rebuilding his bus motor.Dudes looking for some place in N.E. to do the machine work...I give the dude a link to 1 place in Boston and with in mins. I'm getting PM's..."get a post count before giving advice"...ummm,I gave a link not advice.
> 
> Another guy who swears it has to be done at RIMCO in Ca...what do they have? a German magic wand?...WTF would a guy from Nh. who wants to rebuild his stock stuff have to send his sheet to Ca. for!?!.
> 
> ...



The Samba is full of douchebags.. ohh and I wouldnt use RIMCO and I could drive there.. You have o pay for that name and they dont have magic fairy dust or anything.. lol plus they have zero sense of humor over there so my shennanigans dont go over well..


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

I say F'em all bro!


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Pad i think our forum is being attacked by a noob. You seen him yet?


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

JDII said:


> Pad i think our forum is being attacked by a noob. You seen him yet?


if youre yalking about shandrew2, he's ok.


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

JDII said:


> Pad i think our forum is being attacked by a noob. You seen him yet?


I just looked around and didnt see anything odd?


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

is it that joshtimber guy.. seems like an odd ball so far..


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Padfan1 said:


> is it that joshtimber guy.. seems like an odd ball so far..


Taken care of. Post is in the "rally beetle pic" thread. He called a baja rare some other fruity stuff so I gave him the usual troll post.:laugh:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

crestfallen said:


> Taken care of. Post is in the "rally beetle pic" thread. He called a baja rare some other fruity stuff so I gave him the usual troll post.:laugh:


Bingo, I knew it would,nt take you guys long.

Pad odd is an understatement. You sure you ain't create another log in and start posting so you could call yourself out and get your post count up?:sly:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Looks like crest ran him off. I guess he wasn't so strong after all


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

i dont think english was dudes first language. or he was from portland.


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

brycefromspokane said:


> i dont think english was dudes first language. or he was from portland.


lol


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

JDII said:


> Bingo, I knew it would,nt take you guys long.
> 
> Pad odd is an understatement. You sure you ain't create another log in and start posting so you could call yourself out and get your post count up?:sly:


if i did that id put that i drove a cabby not a jetta...lol:screwy:


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

Post count means jack $hit. :laugh:

That cabby is runnin so guuuuuuuuud lately.....I know you were wondering Pad!


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> Post count means jack $hit. :laugh:
> 
> That cabby is runnin so guuuuuuuuud lately.....I know you were wondering Pad!


You mean Goooooooood!!:wave:


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

my other obsession. 29 ford roadster,high nickel 350.no top, but not a cabby.


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

another.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

It says aircooled in Portlandiese on it.:thumbup:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

brycefromspokane said:


> another.


Do the insects taste better at high or low speeds?!


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

Bryce, you may not be my favorite, BUT you do have pretty good taste. 



brycefromspokane said:


> another.


Now thats what its all about, TRUE rat rodding! Rat hot rodding is an obsession in itself. :laugh::laugh:

:thumbup: its a drop/cut top convertible any way you look at it! 

Same page, for me at least, this is the ultimate:










Just picked up a true all original 56' Ford F100 for a father/sons project, pics of that to come.....


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> Bryce, you may not be my favorite, BUT you do have pretty good taste.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sounds cool dude. my dad and i had a 55 f100 when i was growing up. he still has it. if you want to argue semantics, mine isnt really a rat. its all original except for the 40's wheel and caps. well, and the 60's 350. oh, and the roadster had no top. period.


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

all your toys are cool bryce.. i need to get to the garage and put some wrench time in on my cafe bike.


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

ive been busy lately, i havent really had much chance to hang around here or in my garage but i am still alive.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Some of those rides give me a chub!,,The red single cab!..love me some ovals too


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

cfvwtuner keeps locking threads before i can make a smart a ss comment :banghead:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Padfan1 said:


> cfvwtuner keeps locking threads before i can make a smart a ss comment :banghead:


He is the law.... "law don't go round hear, law dog"


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

a buddy of mine just bought a 72 super. i know nothing about them. he was wondering how many had sunroofs. anyone know a good production number resource with the model breakdown??? also, he had the weirdest empi shifter id ever seen. skinny, tall and forged looking with the empi logo stamped in to it.


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

just found the shifter. an empi eliminator.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

You know where to go for that answer bro...just be prepared to be called a moron for asking :thumbup:


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

zzzdanz said:


> You know where to go for that answer bro...just be prepared to be called a moron for asking :thumbup:


yea, im trying to avoid that like the plague. i always get the post count lecture.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm looking around...so far, the in 1972 the 15millionth..


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

yea, i found the same, couldnt find anything else. wheres daft at?


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

just got a pm on the samba:
You proabably won't find an answer. VW never published that data as far as I've ever heard. 
-Andy


----------



## cam's68 (Jun 26, 2011)

is any one here in the Los Angles area and willing to let me into you vw club? I'm not in any clubs, and never have been, so I don't know how to go about getting into an air-cooled club, but that'ud be really cool. :snowcool:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

brycefromspokane said:


> just got a pm on the samba:
> You proabably won't find an answer. VW never published that data as far as I've ever heard.
> -Andy


Probally a safe bet in saying there's nothing rare about it.


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

cam's68 said:


> is any one here in the Los Angles area and willing to let me into you vw club? I'm not in any clubs, and never have been, so I don't know how to go about getting into an air-cooled club, but that'ud be really cool. :snowcool:


i heard SAMCRO is look for new members. check them out.


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

zzzdanz said:


> Probally a safe bet in saying there's nothing rare about it.


dually noted. theres no way there is anything rara about. he was just wondering. i want that empi shifter hes got tho.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

So I'm trying to find out what motor I have in my bus..It came with 3 motors..a SP (installed) and 2 DP's..The DP's are AE and AH but the single doesn't have letters before the #'s.

AE '71/'72 and the AH is '73/'74.....engine # of my SP is 0734029 and can't find any info..any ideas?


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

cam's68 said:


> is any one here in the Los Angles area and willing to let me into you vw club? I'm not in any clubs, and never have been, so I don't know how to go about getting into an air-cooled club, but that'ud be really cool. :snowcool:


http://www.thesamba.com/vw/clubs/index.php


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

I was talking breaks with my bro-in law today, and was telling him I want to go discs in the bus.He tells me he has 4 calipers in his garage no rotors but can get them...I'm thinking,WTF would he have those for.

Well he has Brembo calipers for the new Shelby Mustang (he's a Sr. Engineer for Ford) and tells me to take a trip out there next week and take'em.He also has a '13 proto type Mustang that will be ready to take out on the track.Their gonna have just under 630HP from the factory..crazy.

There's talks of Ford release'n a new Ranchero, and a 550Hp Lincoln luxery sedan too.
He has a few new Camaro's that Ford buys to beat on and then tear apart to see what makes them tick and how Chevy does things..I thought that was pretty cool.

Anyways..I was thinking, I don't need that kinda stopping power (6 piston calipers) and the rotors are almost the same size as my rims..hahaha...Free brembos and I can't use them, that's my luck.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Hope you got ya 60% hand bag order in before the thread was deleted Pad.:laugh:


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

Hmmmm.......

http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/cto/2475557206.html

1967 VW Beetle. Built from the ground up winter of 09. driven about 2000 miles since then. Car is ppg flat blue. Car has Air Bags with 5 gallon tank and Viair Compressor. 2 Switches in the dash for front and back height adjustment. Car will lay the front beam on the ground. When the car is lifted up it rides/handles very well. The stock suspension parts can be put back on and air ride removed with no problems. Just installed last fall a Chico Performance 1776 with dual weber carbs, counter weighted crank, engle cam, good heads full flow with remote oil filter, doghouse shroud, kennedy stage 1 clutch etc etc. motor made 100 hp and about 115 tq on Chico's dyno. the motor has less than 300 miles on it since new and still has the brad penn break in oil in it from chico. motor alone was just under 5k i have all receipts. the whole car was new in 09 from frame paint to exterior paint. brakes,lines,bushings,ball joints,tranny,bearings,wiring, carpet, headliner,etc etc. every part of the car was put on new. I just dont drive the car much and hate to see it sit here. i have a lot of build pictures if interested. 8k


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

its weird having an actual mod checking the forum on the reg!!! eace:


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> Hmmmm.......
> 
> http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/cto/2475557206.html
> 
> 1967 VW Beetle. Built from the ground up winter of 09. driven about 2000 miles since then. Car is ppg flat blue. Car has Air Bags with 5 gallon tank and Viair Compressor. 2 Switches in the dash for front and back height adjustment. Car will lay the front beam on the ground. When the car is lifted up it rides/handles very well. The stock suspension parts can be put back on and air ride removed with no problems. Just installed last fall a Chico Performance 1776 with dual weber carbs, counter weighted crank, engle cam, good heads full flow with remote oil filter, doghouse shroud, kennedy stage 1 clutch etc etc. motor made 100 hp and about 115 tq on Chico's dyno. the motor has less than 300 miles on it since new and still has the brad penn break in oil in it from chico. motor alone was just under 5k i have all receipts. the whole car was new in 09 from frame paint to exterior paint. brakes,lines,bushings,ball joints,tranny,bearings,wiring, carpet, headliner,etc etc. every part of the car was put on new. I just dont drive the car much and hate to see it sit here. i have a lot of build pictures if interested. 8k


looks pretty cool. 8k is a little steep, but he has put alot of motor in to it. make sure that body is squared away if he wont take any less the 7 for it.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Padfan1 said:


> its weird having an actual mod checking the forum on the reg!!! eace:


Yup..:facepalm:


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

not just checking, but exacting authority with extreme prejudice,haha. hes like a mod rambo.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Got my new fan installed and torqued to 25ftp. started the fuel lines and hope to finish tonight. Where do yall relocate the fuel filter to get it out of the engine compartment? I had to get rid of two p/o had one on each carb. Now I just have one but need a new location for it.

How is all yall folks doing today?:wave:


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

Relocate the inline filter next to the tranny, between the hard line and the firewall. Make sure it's buttoned up tight so it doesnt rub up against something or get smashed and you're good to go!! Cheers! :beer:


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

JDII said:


> Got my new fan installed and torqued to 25ftp. started the fuel lines and hope to finish tonight. Where do yall relocate the fuel filter to get it out of the engine compartment? I had to get rid of two p/o had one on each carb. Now I just have one but need a new location for it.
> 
> How is all yall folks doing today?:wave:


I know everyone disagrees with me and thats ok but I actually have my fuel filter in my engine bay, I keep an eye on it but I keep a close eye on it and check the fittings on the reg. It has been my experience that my fuel filter is great for troubleshooting when problems arise.. fuel related issues. I think if you are in your engine bay on a regular basis checking things out the chance of a fire are very minimal.


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

nothing wrong with having it in the bay....as long as it's BEFORE the pump....so right next to the tins/shround is not bad actually...

...the thing is for keeping out of the bay is for excessive heat...those plastic filters will soften and leak with time for sure.

here is the perfect location..and you can crawl under neath and see it too:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

would not recommend in the bay area anywhere. before or after the pump. ask me why i say this. 


aaahh cause i burnt a motor and back end of a vert one day with the filter before the pump. spark plug wires can tiger the fuel,


put it where Shell has it or under the gas tank where i now put mine :thumbup:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

I thought about putting it where shell and gaybino have theres but that is right under/in the way of the oil cooler. I think loose is talking about the hole behind they right front aundr the tank. You can see the filter there but you have to pull the right front correct? The p/o had two of the metal fuel filters you couldnt see through and I have the glass one from chirco with the replacement elements. I think I may invest in the billet cover for it if I put it under the car. Dont need no broken glass.


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

with the oil cooler set up you can get away with putting it on the left side next to the intake/carb (if you have duals)...but i just don't think plastic fuel filters should be there in the warm areas...Like Loose' said it WILL find away to leak...I'm with him

the only reason why they ended up in there was for the full on fact of "lazy"...the dealers started it and we took over. not to mention they always put it next to the car..so all the dirt and s--t has to go through the pump first before the carb..now the pump get clogged...cam gets worn and fuel starts pissin around the the cam rocker...and into your motor!!!

put the thing down below...fuel odors rise so you'll still be able to catch a wiff if she lets go...also there is no electrical 

right out of the tank would not a be a bad place either...not to mention if there was a fuel leak you would know instantly as it would emmit fumes through you cabin area:thumbup:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks Shell and the rest of you. I have an electric fuel pump on the car also but I have not thought to find out where the p/o owner put it. Is it usely under the tank? If I remember correct the fuel comes out of the tank on the right side and crosses over and goes down the left side of the pan tunnel. I know its up front cause you can hear it when you turn the switch. another project for tonight thats why I luv buying a custom you get to chase and fix someone else's stuff!:banghead: I thought about puttin it on the left by the intake and the split the line to each carb. Thanks for the input and have a great day? I got to get back to work


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

pumps should alwys be installed closest to the tank...as far as the filter you can't go wrong by putting it right after the pump or even before...up front is plenty of room so go for it...

were ever the fuel line may run...don't worry about the filter being near the motor as the fuel is already filtered so your good!! just make sure the p/o braced the line correctly and also out of harms way...ideally inside the tunnel but at least running down the inside of the tunnel like the rear brake line...this way it won't be scored by weather and wear.

make sure there is hose clamps and proper line size for the application too!!! fuel pumps have different line sizes than stock fuel lines ,so lots of guys just crimp the s---t with clamps and that is bad for the fuel line as it will crack over time and piss everywhere...


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

^^^ schell, has anyone told you that, you da fuc kin man?! haha :thumbup:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Schell R32 said:


> pumps should alwys be installed closest to the tank...as far as the filter you can't go wrong by putting it right after the pump or even before...up front is plenty of room so go for it...
> 
> were ever the fuel line may run...don't worry about the filter being near the motor as the fuel is already filtered so your good!! just make sure the p/o braced the line correctly and also out of harms way...ideally inside the tunnel but at least running down the inside of the tunnel like the rear brake line...this way it won't be scored by weather and wear.
> 
> make sure there is hose clamps and proper line size for the application too!!! fuel pumps have different line sizes than stock fuel lines ,so lots of guys just crimp the s---t with clamps and that is bad for the fuel line as it will crack over time and piss everywhere...


you mean I need to check the hard line on the pan and see if it has been replaced? I know all the fuel line in the back is 5/16" nylon. I wanted the hard line kit for the carb and the fuel pressure gage but airkewled wants over 300$ for bout 3-4 feet of stainlees line and fittings and I thought that was a little steep.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

What up gaybino, you done with your new beam yet?


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

check the pics JDouche, soon enough my friend, week or so.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

I seen the pics, just wanted to know if you made any more progerss. You goin air on that thing? I noticed you had no adjusters or locaters for the stacks. thought it may be thru bars and bags.

opcorn:


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

Na no air, thought about it, but a full air ride will be saved for a pre 68 or a bus. 
Adjustable air shocks are set up in the rear
If you look closely, there are marks for the adjusters, just havent been cut yet, this was just a mock fitment.
The mounting brackets still need the caps welded on. 
New tie rods, ball joints, steering coupler, poly beam bushings will be installed soon also. 

There should more updates this weekend. :beer:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> Na no air, thought about it, but a full air ride will be saved for a pre 68 or a bus.
> Adjustable air shocks are set up in the rear
> If you look closely, there are marks for the adjusters, just havent been cut yet, this was just a mock fitment.
> The mounting brackets still need the caps welded on.
> ...


just checkin:thumbup::beer:


----------



## cam's68 (Jun 26, 2011)

hey guys, quick ?, ummm, with those deck lid stand offs, that hold your deck lid open an inch or 2 at the top, I was thinking bout getting that, but won't that just scoop in water when it rains? not to mention leaves and stuff... does any one have these and if so have you noticed any problems with them? thanks!


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

cam's68 said:


> hey guys, quick ?, ummm, with those deck lid stand offs, that hold your deck lid open an inch or 2 at the top, I was thinking bout getting that, but won't that just scoop in water when it rains? not to mention leaves and stuff... does any one have these and if so have you noticed any problems with them? thanks!


cant tell if troll or just dumb. are you running dual 45s? cuz if not,standoffs are pointless.


----------



## cam's68 (Jun 26, 2011)

brycefromspokane said:


> cant tell if troll or just dumb. are you running dual 45s? cuz if not,standoffs are pointless.


sorry bro, i just don't know bout that stuff and I have dual kadrons...


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

stand off's work well but propping the lower part of the deck (like DRKC cars do ) works way better...they used to d it on hot days by taking the extra fan belt out of the trunk and creativly wrapping it around the latch and lower bumper area.

this way creates a vacumm and pulls the hot air out...the stand offs work best for thirsty air carbs....but yet allow for all kinds of s--t to get in.

personallly i like em both ways in the looks department ,but only do the prop for true function.

dual 40 and even 44's are a wastee for props....IDA"s and 52 Jay Cees are the reall need as they scuff the deck when running air cleaners...that's why alot of guys with factory deck lines run just velocity stacks.

you ain't getting these under a stock deck:








these are quite tall but ,running open velocity on the street in New England is full oon stupid...and a set of stock style air cleaner ruin the flow on a built set of IDA's...


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

I run standoffs because I like the way they look.. When it has rained and my bug wasnt in the garage Not alot of water has gone into my engine bay. A coupel of times Ive been at work anf it has started to really rain hard I ran out and layed a towel across the top of the decklid.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

> Ive been at work anf it has started to really rain hard I ran out and layed a towel across the top of the decklid.


Aaahhhh, you really do luv her.....

Whats up pad? Hows the weather on the otherside?


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

we ran the "outerwears" out here for the stand off's...keeps the extra dirt and water from getting the filters snotty:thumbup:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Padfan1 said:


> I run standoffs because I like the way they look.. When it has rained and my bug wasnt in the garage Not alot of water has gone into my engine bay. A coupel of times Ive been at work anf it has started to really rain hard I ran out and layed a towel across the top of the decklid.


When does it rain out there?..once every 4yrs.?....I can just pic Pad running in the rain with his hello kitty umbrella,so he doesn't mess up that SoCal hair doo :laugh:


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

lol Dano cant let my mascarea run right.. We actually had some unseasonal rain a couple of months back, it was kind of annoying considering the 64 has no windshield wipers and the sunroof seals are all gone..


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Padfan1 said:


> lol Dano cant let my mascarea run right.. We actually had some unseasonal rain a couple of months back, it was kind of annoying considering the 64 has no windshield wipers and the sunroof seals are all gone..


Stop whine'n, it has been mid to high 90's and 80-90 percent humidity with storms almost every afternoon for weeks. Just had a new metal roof put on my garage because a storm blew the shingle off, now I've got dents in it from hail  but at least I dont wear mascarea......:facepalm:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Ahhh the ungodly metal roof..wtf would convince you to go with that?..My Father in-law is in NC and needed a roof after a hurricane..wanted me to do that metal..ummm no.

You want shingles I'll load 1 of the trucks and grab a cpl guys and head down....metal roof :facepalm:


I thought all the dudes in SoCal wore mascara!?!...maybe that's nail polish:screwy:


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

no complaints here.. I like living in a pace that skips the s h itty seasons!! But I do pay for it.. Cost of living out here is nuts.. I couldnt head back east even if I wanted too, no way would my cali native wife leave here..


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

UPS just dropped off 3 rear vent windows for the bus...scored all 3 for $50 shipped.Christmas in July.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Padfan1 said:


> no complaints here.. I like living in a pace that skips the s h itty seasons!! But I do pay for it.. Cost of living out here is nuts.. I couldnt head back east even if I wanted too, no way would my cali native wife leave here..


That's awesome bro..now ya know how to get rid of her :laugh:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

> I thought all the dudes in SoCal wore mascara!?!...maybe that's nail polish


We wear nail polish here in the south too... cept its for chiggers

I like my metal roof....seems to stat a little cooler. I like shingle too.. I got to call the roofers to come check the roof on my house its been through two hail storms now and lots of folks round hear gettin new roofs at the moment. Roofing business is booming... insurance companies are crying


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

zzzdanz said:


> UPS just dropped off 3 rear vent windows for the bus...scored all 3 for $50 shipped.Christmas in July.


that guy that bought the bay from me is parting it out i belive. I just seen the rear bumper on craigslist. You could call him up if you want (864-833-3879) he has a vw salvage yard.:thumbup:

Just lookin out for ya bro...:thumbup:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

> I like living in a pace that skips the s h itty seasons!!


Yea but we have grits and sweet tea


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

JDII said:


> that guy that bought the bay from me is parting it out i belive. I just seen the rear bumper on craigslist. You could call him up if you want (864-833-3879) he has a vw salvage yard.:thumbup:
> 
> Just lookin out for ya bro...:thumbup:


Nice..I just might give him a shout about the door panels...I was making a killing roofing man, but could never find/keep any good help...The cost of insurance was brutal though.

Has to be 1 of the worst jobs out there,but man, I miss the cash.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

zzzdanz said:


> Nice..I just might give him a shout about the door panels...I was making a killing roofing man, but could never find/keep any good help...The cost of insurance was brutal though.
> 
> Has to be 1 of the worst jobs out there,but man, I miss the cash.


Yea its a roofers paradise round here right now, sideing guys too. You think your insurance was bad you ought to see my w/c policy for this scrap yard, general liability and dont want to mention my auto.. it cost to run tractor trailers and all the new laws but you either pay and play wit'em or you dont play at all.:thumbup:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Always made good money on roofing/siding/windows...ins. was almost $80 on the $100...Pay cash or pay out the ass....Construction is a young mans sport though.Now I sit home broke and scratch my ass...1 extreme to the next.

When constructions good it's really good, but when it's bad :facepalm:


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

Oh, hey guys. 

Totally forgot that Vortex existed the past couple months. 

Wherever Bryce is, tell him that the eyelids are going to a 15 year old girl, who's getting that White '71 super for her birthday.


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

daftendirekte said:


> oh, hey guys.
> 
> Totally forgot that vortex existed the past couple months.
> 
> Wherever bryce is, tell him that the eyelids are going to a 15 year old girl, who's getting that white '71 super for her birthday.


ffuuuuuuuuuuuu......


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

buy a set for like 10 bucks. 

cheaper than gas to come here.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

What up daft? You just got here and you went and pissed off bat-man:facepalm: :laugh:


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

>implying abnormal behavior for me


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

JDII said:


> What up daft? You just got here and you went and pissed off bat-man:facepalm: :laugh:


Bwahahahahahah...:laugh:...JD made the funny of the month.


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

that made me lol too..


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

zzzdanz said:


> Bwahahahahahah...:laugh:...JD made the funny of the month.


:laugh: i knew you would appreciate that. some people probally have no idea what we talkin bout.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Oh yea got Anabelle put back together last night and fired her up but couldnt go for a shake down cause it was storming. I still got the filter in the back left side where the fuel line comes into the rear. I will probally try to relocate it to the front next weekend but had to get here runnin to go to the drag races tonight. Guy we sponsor here at the yard is getting married at the track and taking his new wife for a pass. 68 full size chevy truck blown alcohol injected big block 1800 horse power! Best pass is a 4.92 147mph so far this season.


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

JDII said:


> What up daft? You just got here and you went and pissed off bat-man:facepalm: :laugh:


HA! this is awesome.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

*Name that motor!*




























Can't find the info on this motor..It's a SP that is currently in my bus..Gonna run it for now while I work on building a DP....Might rebuild the SP just stock as well, but need the yr. of the motor.


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

zzzdanz said:


> isnt there supposed to be a letter code before the numbers?
> type 3's are O, H, HO, B5, AE, CB, CD, AW, ED GD, GE, and CV according to my manuals, one of those numerals should be there


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

It's a type 1 SP My DP's have the letters before the #'s.....F if I know man....Looks like I'll have to go to the dark side to find out:facepalm:


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

the only type one codes that dont have letters in them begin with 4,5,6,7,8,9.. i honestly couldent tell you what kind of motor that is. but im just a kid, what do i know? :laugh: shell will probably know.


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

this little thing says early bus motors are close to type 1 sp motors, maybe it is a bus motor, and they werent documented back then?


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm wondering if the zero is actually an O...I can't find anything...Schell or Buggy will probally know


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

EARLY BUS*
Numerals 61-63 1200 See Type 1, 40-HP listings
O 64 1500 Based on 1200, no cam bearings
H 65 1500
HO 66-67 1500 No Crossmember holes
B5 68-69 1600 8mm oil-pump stud, single-relief
B5 70 1600 Dual Relief
AE 71 1600 W/Crossmember


so would it be safe to say it's a 64 1500cc motor?


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

Dayo zzz  ,
Refresh the pics(they're gone ),or just post up the #'s .


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

wtf!...where did they go..hmm..I'll post them again I guess


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

hahahahahaha, some dude in the 73 hammered standard thread called me a rich kid!!!! hahahahha


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...standard....&p=72464420&posted=1#post72464420

this is getting good.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

brycefromspokane said:


> hahahahahaha, some dude in the 73 hammered standard thread called me a rich kid!!!! hahahahha


Its that kind of weekend, between Joey the hero and the guy thats trying to tell us he had a bug with a "twin turbo" 16V but needs help knowing what air cooled cylinder heads carbs and flywheels are.


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

Dano, Buggyman is on it Im sure he will have 10 links for you in no time!!!


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

I've been looking everywhere..I'm guess'n it's a '65...I'm sure if there's a link, Bro Buggy will find it.:thumbup:


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

ahhh spent a couple of nice troll free hours down in my garage yesterday working on my 64.. I feel pretty lucky that my slammed 64 that I drive to work everyday just asks for a little bit of attention every couple of weeks to keep running like a top. Just got to work and it was business as usual on the way here..  makes you smile. 

btw, I wont be posting in the gaybino, joey the retard, and bean burrito thread anymore I lol when they post that the thread is all muddled up. Everything had died down and was getting on topic when Joey the retard decided to rear his head and talk out of turn. I hope it doesnt get locked because I know that will bring their retardedness this way. :banghead:


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

Good Morning Pad! Have a great day! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Worked on mine yesterday also. got the new oil temp fan switch in backed her out and went for a shake down. Car runs great I think the new balanced fan made a huge diffrence and one fule filter took the hesitation out of it. Got home checked all my fuel line and have to fix the one on the exit side of the filter not bad but was wet and wet is no good. Probally fix that tonight and give her a good washing and waxing


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

Thats my downside JD, I am runnig the threetone paint/primer combo right now so I dont bother to wash her at all.. hopefully Ill paint her by the end of the summer. A coat of paint and some door cards would probably double her value if I ever wanted to sell. Most novices have no idea what they are looking at when they see my car.. I still maage alot of thumbs up.. Occasionaly a samba style purist will bitch at me about having no bumpers and shaved door handles.. Maybe gaybino can hook me up with some t bars??


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

PadFag, Id be happy to fab you up some, for free, as long as you run em! :laugh:


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

pad, i need the year make and model of the bike again. i may have found something.


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

81 cb400 Bryce.. thanks brotha I appreciate you looking out!!


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> PadFag, Id be happy to fab you up some, for free, as long as you run em! :laugh:


 
deal... your only redeeming quality is that you actually seem to know something about cars..


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

Awwww...thanks my vortex buddy! :thumbup:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

:wave: out of the basement after 2 months yesterday.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> Awwww...thanks my vortex buddy! :thumbup:


 yall two get a room geezz...:laugh:


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

JDII said:


> :wave: out of the basement after 2 months yesterday.


 
Very nice.... Good work JD!!!eace:


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

damn JD, doin work! nicely done :thumbup:


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

Dayo(as in *HELLLLOOOO* )zzz  & Pad  , 
"Padfan1 
Dano, Buggyman is on it Im sure he will have 10 links for you in no time!!!" 
"zzzdanz 
I've been looking everywhere..I'm guess'n it's a '65...I'm sure if there's a link, Bro Buggy will find it." 
Took a few minutes:laugh: ,this perfect:thumbup: pic: 








_locked_ it,I pulled out an older than dirt:banghead: & me:banghead::laugh: stashed 1979 edition >1967 microfiche 








to find part# 211-129-551-B or E = a rev-limiter/govenor exclusive to industrial engines,so herewith,Der links: 
http://www.google.com/search?um=1&h...gc.r_pw.&fp=c4c796b09a129ab4&biw=1280&bih=806 
http://www.google.com/search?um=1&h...l0l1l0l0l1883l1883l8-1l1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=iw 
http://www.google.com/search?um=1&h...8-1l1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi 
That _is_ a zero in front of the 734-029 because Type II production for 44HP/1500cc 1965 engines ran from 143-543 to 1-100-000,the zero was included after 500-000 in anticipation of reaching the over 1million production rate & O _is_ a Type III application which this engine is not,dipstick's in the wrong place for a Type III. 
Does all this shizzlewave: fie  )help?:laugh: 

:beer::beer:


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

Has everyone taken the day off?


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> Has everyone taken the day off?


 some of us folks got a job man...:wave:


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

I have been running around this am... i too am forced to work for a living...


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

JDII said:


> some of us folks got a job man...:wave:


 As do I, hence why most of my posts are during the day and my "fun with toys" is reserved for evenings and weekends.  

Good to hear from ya guys today finally tho! I was getting worried I was being banished from vortex world lol


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Padfan1 said:


> I have been running around this am... i too am forced to work for a living...


 Thats me, I check the board am and then round quiting time. another day is coming to a close at the scrap yard and now I must head home to the HDL. (Honey Do List):laugh: May get some time to cruise after dark, too dang hot any other time Bout 100 here now.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

> I was getting worried I was being banished from vortex world lol


 That's up too the Law Dog It's normally just your threads!!!


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

JDII said:


> Thats me, I check the board am and then round quiting time. another day is coming to a close at the scrap yard and now I must head home to the HDL. (Honey Do List):laugh: May get some time to cruise after dark, too dang hot any other time Bout 100 here now.


 
Definitely toooooo hot today to do anything! If it was 100 here I don't think I would leave the house! :laugh: It's 90 here with stupid humidity and its horrible! Oh well, better than snow right? Fortunately for Pad he doesn't have to consider that in his situation! :banghead: Guess thats included in the price of the house haha 



JDII said:


> That's up too the Law Dog It's normally just your threads!!![QUOTE
> 
> Touche......:laugh:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

I was thinking maybe an industrial application, thanks Buggyman!:thumbup: 

I'm in Michigan driving some proto type Fords w/bro in law..Not a Ford guy but the '13 GT..holy chit !...Gonna fly to Nh. and catch up w/the wife and kids for the rest of the week for some RnR in the White Mnts. 

Looks like I'll have to send Pad some Fluff..stuffs wicked pissa!


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...1394781723661.52847.1655741118&type=1&theater 

mexican blanket shot for gamby. thats my backseat.


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> Definitely toooooo hot today to do anything! If it was 100 here I don't think I would leave the house! :laugh: It's 90 here with stupid humidity and its horrible! Oh well, better than snow right? Fortunately for Pad he doesn't have to consider that in his situation! :banghead: Guess thats included in the price of the house haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

brycefromspokane said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...1394781723661.52847.1655741118&type=1&theater
> 
> mexican blanket shot for gamby. thats my backseat.


 Link no worky? :thumbup: 


The fella I bought mine from had a sweet one in the back seat, but he wanted to keep it, oh well. Been looking for a few of the right ones, no luck so far though. :banghead:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Padfan1 said:


> 4supreme2gambino0 said:
> 
> 
> > Definitely toooooo hot today to do anything! If it was 100 here I don't think I would leave the house! :laugh: It's 90 here with stupid humidity and its horrible! Oh well, better than snow right? Fortunately for Pad he doesn't have to consider that in his situation! :banghead: Guess thats included in the price of the house haha
> ...


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

LooseNuts said:


> Padfan1 said:
> 
> 
> > 68 and partly sunny here at the beach house in Seaside Oregon..
> ...


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

>>Loosenuts 

>>"Beachhouse in Seaside" 

Next post will be from Loosenut's house. Brb in an hour and a half.  

Also, whenever Crestfallen gets on, let me just say my riced Golf > your riced Honda. But then again, my silly Cooper Coupe handles like soap. (We've been playing Forza the last couple nights)


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

Im starting to shop around for a daily to take some of the load off my 64.. Plus the Mrs is about to start her internship so Ill be shuttling the kids around more in whatever Im driving.. Ive been looking at MKII's mostly. I cant bring myself to look at any dub newer than that..


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Padfan1 said:


> Im starting to shop around for a daily to take some of the load off my 64.. Plus the Mrs is about to start her internship so Ill be shuttling the kids around more in whatever Im driving.. Ive been looking at MKII's mostly. I cant bring myself to look at any dub newer than that..


 Honda odessey... Chrysler town & country... VW routan....Toyota sienna.... Heck any of them will move you on up to MILF status!!:laugh:


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

The Routan is actually a Chrysler minivan with VW badges. 

No seriously. I'm not joking. At all.


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

ohhh hell no Im not about any of those.. The Mrs drives the Jag S type and thats the "family" car More thank likely Ill find and MKII Gli or Gti to run them around in when I need to. I like my cars to have some personality..


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Daftendirekte said:


> >>Loosenuts
> 
> >>"Beachhouse in Seaside"
> 
> ...


 
LOL.:laugh:


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

scored a 1600 for free today. just the motor. it included an alternator doghouse. and a stock doghouse. and an orange metal flake steering wheel. and enough internals to build another motor. oh, and an irs trans. pretty stoked.


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

sweet...


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

heck yea. gotta love tweekers clearing out their house.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

brycefromspokane said:


> heck yea. gotta love tweekers clearing out their house.


 You went yard selling this weekend? Cool score:thumbup:


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

just got back from the AllGood Music Festival......check out this beauty still being used as it should!


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

you know those louvered pannels next to the speedo on both sides? (i have no clue what the name is) where can i get some without louvers? i have seen some with guage clusters (like $500!) but i only want the stock speedo, a tach and shift light in mine, i was thinking about custom fabbing one, but i have no clue how.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

^^^^ dash grils. Check, CIP1 or wolfgang, or vee-dubs unlimited. Or thesamba.com


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

By the way, guise

http://volks-northwest.com/

Also, http://www.facebook.com/groups/248009925225728


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

sent a join request to that group


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

So I picked up my new dd yesterday. 96 A6 Avant.. looks like everything is in good working order. Now I can actually start finishing the 64.. Its hard to work on a project when you have to make sure she is in great running order everyday.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Padfan1 said:


> So I picked up my new dd yesterday. 96 A6 Avant.. looks like everything is in good working order. Now I can actually start finishing the 64.. Its hard to work on a project when you have to make sure she is in great running order everyday.


:thumbup: You a 4 rings family man now huh? Cant go wrong with german automobiles. It will be alot more fun working on your project now cause if you get frustrated you can let it sit until you back in the mood again. Its easier to tear one down when you aint got to drive it the next day to work.


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

>imply Audi isn't VW and he didn't just get a glorified Jetta


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

ATTN: off topic stuff needs to go here apparently. cfvwBoner is getting vigilant with the lock button. i had no problem with loose's thread, but i guess the lawdog did. i guess he doesnt want this to be any kind of community. dick.


----------



## cfvwtuner (Jan 19, 2001)

brycefromspokane said:


> ATTN: off topic stuff needs to go here apparently. cfvwBoner is getting vigilant with the lock button. i had no problem with loose's thread, but i guess the lawdog did. i guess he doesnt want this to be any kind of community. dick.


This is the Aircooled forum. It is for Aircooled discussions. If people want to talk about Fiats there is both a car lounge and a quite literal off topic forum.

I am following the rules, ones that you agreed to when you joined the forum.


I usually let things so off topic in this thread, but this type of stuff is totally uncalled for.


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

listen high speed, thats exactly what a chit chat thread is for. chit chat. AKA Bullshizzle. theres what, 4 guys who post everyday in these forums? maybe some of the dudes here are in to fiats. i know daft is. the majority of us dont visit the other threads. its just funny that you all of a sudden start flexing the moderator muscle. out of nowhere. this is my opinion. but im sure there is a fair amoutn of people who agree. dont like it? just ban me. you will just be doing me a favor. ill be way more productive. maybe if you werent a dick, then acted like a bay when you are called on it, i wouldnt have anything to say. again, im not speaking for everyone, just me.


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

Uh oh! bryce, why so angry? everything's gonna be allllright! :laugh::laugh:

thought you might enjoy this. It is a blue stripe one, i also picked up a brown stripe and a red stripe one. 100% hand woven from mexico itself........


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

meh, it is dumb. on the other hand, nice score on the blanket!!!


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

^^^^ WTF does that have to do with aircooled..






































:laugh:


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

caution:not aircooled content.:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

gambeeny and i are going to get banned.:laugh::laugh:


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

alright, so ive been looking at this 1974 super beetle convertable on craigslist recently. i mainly want it for the hood, front fenders, front apron, rear apron bumpers a lower quarter pannel and some trim pieces for my 1972 sedan. will these pieces fit? i know they vary throughout the years, but just being cautious. it is also a flat windsheild model. i remember looking at a 1971 super in the winter and it looked extremely smaller than mine so i didnt get it, but now im thinking it was an illusion because it was in a bigger garage and it had the top down. who knows. 

the downfall is, the dude wants $1200 for it! no motor, no top, a rear fender is missing, who knows how badly rotted it truely is. in fact, here's the post. tell me what you think its worth.

http://providence.craigslist.org/bar/2490979294.html


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Doesn't look like a super beetle to me from the pic. If it is and yours isn't most of the part you seek will not work.

If it is in fact not a super and neither is your then all the parts will work.

$1200 seems a bit high to me.

But then again if its a super I wouldn't pay one cent for it. But that's just me. If its a standard then it looks like $500 - $700 seems about fair if its not rotted out.


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

sh*t no i have a super too... if you look at the hood it looks like a super... but wait... it has 1972 rear fenders too... this guy probably has no idea what he's looking at i could probably bull**** him and get his price way down


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Has a flat window too..


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi everybody!eace:

Just noticed all the people posting in our beloved a/c forum who I dont know. As in newguys:sly:

Was trolling a few threads and see many occurances of "well I dont own an aircooled, but I do own a brand new audi with air conditioning, power everything, and a warranty so I dont have to get dirty." these people then proceed to give advice to other newbies who actually have aircooleds.

Just a slight rant. :laugh:

What I've been doin the past few weeks btw...


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

so.. it's 3:30 AM. i am WIDE AWAKE, and i have to get up for work in 4 and a half hours.  dont you just love when that happens?


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

Bryce taking on the Lawdog!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

Crestfallen










You haven't changed your mind, have you?


----------



## burnoutmedialab (Jul 21, 2011)

bryce was banned.


----------



## cfvwtuner (Jan 19, 2001)

Welcome back.


----------



## burnoutmedialab (Jul 21, 2011)

LAAAAAAWWWWDDDOOOOGGG!!!! i work from home. we can do this all day. cant believe i got banned for "moderator abuse". what a joke. speak mind-hurt someones feelings-get banned. welcome to germany circa 1945.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Daftendirekte said:


> Crestfallen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He wants way too much for it alas... Thinking of other options but for now the car remains. Idk, I really would like something different though:laugh:


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Daftendirekte said:


> >>Loosenuts
> 
> >>"Beachhouse in Seaside"
> 
> ...


Just saw this and LITERALLY had you until the last turn. Oh well lmao. Do some more n-ring runs this weekend?:wave:


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

Lawdog..not cool... I thought the air cooled forum was a cool spot where we all dig air cooled and dont take things too seriously??? Banning people?? Is that really the way the moderating should go? All Bryce did was state his opinion. We have all done way worse to each other than that. Look at me and gambino we went at it for weeks.. not even a warning, you just locked the threads when they got out of hand. thats the correct action in my opinion, not banning people. eace:


----------



## cfvwtuner (Jan 19, 2001)

I told you the admins are watching.
They just dont turn on moderator status and let the new mod go crazy.
I told you I was just following the rules.

How do you think I knew it was you?

I got no problem with anyone personally.
It is a forum for aircooled VW discussion.

There is some leeway allowed. The local meets (as long as they gont get out of hand), this thread ( as long as it doesnt get too crazy).

If you dont like what I am doing, report me to an admin. Send me a PM.


Padfan1, they are watching you too, and mentioned you to me. You got off because you have been a long time forum member and some high ups stuck up for you, then.

Also I DO NOT have the power to ban anyone.


----------



## burnoutmedialab (Jul 21, 2011)

you knew it was me because you have my IP address genius. any moron knows that. and bollocks to the admins watching. more like mods snitching.


----------



## burnoutmedialab (Jul 21, 2011)

watch out pad. youre next.


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

my face when that was fast thread lock. 

Mods have no life/sit and monitor post traffic all day.

Also, try banning me and I'll be back on in ten minutes. Block my account, I have a thousand more emails and a dynamic IP so banning my IP address won't be effective either. 









my face when Bryce was right. I'm just an internet cool bro.


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

Also

>Burnout

Sup Bryce.


----------

